# My road to kicking a$$



## w8lifter (Dec 13, 2001)

So, I haven't had an online journal for a while and I've become lazy. Haven't done cardio in 2 months (kinda on purpose though). I need to get back into a routine of logging.

So here goes. I'm on a strength-building program w/ very specific goals.  I wanted to increase my strength, and be able to do WG pullups for reps. I've already done the first phase, which I won't bother posting. I've just started the second phase this week so I'll backtrack a bit. Here is basically what I look like at the moment: http://home.cogeco.ca/~lwynne2/b41.jpg http://home.cogeco.ca/~lwynne2/b43.jpg I'm not supposed to be increasing in size on this program, but I'm pretty sure my back has gotten wider  

....oh, and I'm nursing a major shoulder injury, so my program at the moment takes that into consideration.

*Day 1*

1. *Supinated chins*: 10 sets of 1 at a 4RM intensity. 40-60 sec RI (each successive w/o uses a shorter RI), tempo 211

*Seated plate-loaded row*: 5 sets of 5 at a tempo of 221, RI 90 seconds.

2b. *Lying EZ bar extensions to chin*: 5 sets 5, tempo 401, RI 90 sec.

3. *Cross body cable external rotation (L-H)*: 3 sets of 6 at a 10-12 RM intensity, tempo 303, RI 60 sec.

*Day 2*

1. *Heels-elevated BB back squat*: 5 sets 4 at 6RM intensity, tempo 401, RI 180 sec.

2a. *Back extension:* 3 sets 15-20, tempo 311, RI 0 sec.

2b. *Good Mornings (close stance)*: 3 sets 10-12, Tempo 301, RI 180 sec.

3. *Seated Calf Raise*: 8 sets 8-10, Tempo 321, RI 10 sec.

*Day 4*

1. *Should width bench press*: 10 sets 1 at 4RM, Tempo 211, RI 40-60 Sec (same as day 1)

2a. *1 1/4 flat DB press*: 5 sets 5, Tempo 401, RI 90 sec.

2b. *Standing BB curl*: 5 sets 5, Tempo 401, RI 90 sec.

3. *EZ bar Preacher curl*: 5 sets 5, Tempo 321, RI 120 sec.


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 13, 2001)

w8  so far so good,keep kicking some booty


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 13, 2001)

by the way whats up with the shoulder,how did you do it,where is sore,


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 14, 2001)

I worked out when I was still sick.. ..this was in the summer. I felt fine, but didn't really realize that I was still weak and used the same w8 I normally use for overhead presses. Didn't really _do_ anything, like I didn't feel any immense pain, it just felt like I shouldn't have lifted it, lol.

It kinda felt sore every now and then, but my program changed and I didn't work shoulders and I took a couple weeks off from the gym to paint; so I didn't think too much about it. I actually thought it was getting better. But when I went back to the gym, I did heavy deads and squats and it just f**king killed. Now it's totally screwed


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 14, 2001)

*Dec. 14*

OMG, my conditioning sucks!!! I couldn't even do 20 minutes today 

K, I forgot to add my stats:

height: 5'4"...unless I'm wearing my sl*t pumps 
weight: 115
BF: My guesstimate is around 13%???

If anyone laughs at my measly little w8's, remember, I can still kung-fu yer ass  Today I Day 1, back and tri's.

1. chins:  10(1xBW+10*)

2a. Plate loaded rows: 5/50*, 5/60*, 5/70*, 5/80*, 5/90* 

2b. extension to chin: 5/35*, 4(5/40*)

3. Cross cable rotations....did one set and decided to stop cause of my shoulder, need to get an alternative exercise for this


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 16, 2001)

*Dec. 16*

Day 2, Week 2

1. Heels elevated squats: 5/95, 5/105, 5/105, 5/115, 5/115

2a. Back extension: 16, 17, 17

2b. Good mornings: 12/55, 12/65, 10/70

3. Seated calf raise: 2(10/20*), 5(8/20*), 10/10*

K, I know the calf raise w8 is shit, but I gotta do 8 freaken sets w/ 10 seconds rest.....like how insane is that!!!!!

Did 30 minutes on the elliptical too.....still sucking wind and could only go at 70 rpm, level 4


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 24, 2001)

Okay, so I told ya I was lazy  now I gotta backlog 

*Day 4, Week 3*

1. SW bench: 3(80*/1), 4(85*/1), 2(90*/1), 85*1

2a. 1 1/4 DB bench press: 5(30*/5)

2b. Standing BB curl: 40*/5, 4(45*/5)

3. EZ bar Preacher curl: 5(45*/5)

*Day 1, Week 3*

1. Supinated chins: 9(BW + 10*/1), 1(BW/1) ......(40 sec RI)

2a. Seated Row: 2(70*/5), 3(90*/5)

2b. lying EZ bar extensions: 35*/8, 35*/8, 35*/7, 35*/10, 35*/8

3. Ex. Rotation on Knee: 3(7.5*/6)

*Day 2, Week 3, Dec. 23*

1. Heels elevated BB squat: 95*/7, 105*/6, 105/6, 105/6, 110/4

2a. Back extention: 16, 15, 17

2b. Close stance Good Mornings: 65*/12, 70/10, 70/10

3. 3(20*/10), 5(20*/8)

*Day 4, Week 4, Dec. 24*

SW bench: 2(80*/1), 4(90*/1), 4(85*/1)

2a. 1 1/4 BD Bench: 5(30*/5)

2b. EZ curls (substituted EZ for straight bar cause i've been getting a pull at the elbow joint at the top of the curl w/ the straight bar)  45/7, 50/5, 50/5, 50/5

3. EZ bar Preacher curl: 5(45*/5)


----------



## Genetic Freak (Jan 8, 2002)

U go GIRL!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Genetic Freak *_
> U go GIRL!



LOL....are you saying I need to update?....I told ya'll I was lazy


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 10, 2002)

*Thurs. Jan 10*

1. Flat Bench: 60*/12, 70*/8, 70*/6, 70*/6

2. Standing EZ curls: 40/10, 40/10, 40/8

3. Flat DB press: 25/10, 25/9, 25/8

4. Standing Reverse EZ curl: 35/8, 35/8, 35/6

5. Flat Flye: 15/10, 15/10, 15/9

6. Hammer Curls: 15/8, 15/7, 15/8

Rest Interval between sets = 60 seconds.


----------



## w8lifter2 (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: Thurs. Jan 10*



> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 1. Flat Bench: 60*/12, 70*/8, 70*/6, 70*/6
> 
> 2. Standing EZ curls: 40/10, 40/10, 40/8
> ...



W8, You are doing WAY TO MANY reps.  The sets are about right, could be a couple more, but you gotta decrease the reps.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 11, 2002)

Please explain....10 reps are too many for hypertrophy training?

I've finished my strength training and I'm training for hypertrophy now


----------



## w8lifter2 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Please explain....10 reps are too many for hypertrophy training?
> 
> I've finished my strength training and I'm training for hypertrophy now




10 REPS.... Are you sure your not training for Atrophy    

Sorry, but more than 6 reps has always caused me to burn up muscle especially when I do cardio...


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 14, 2002)

Well, I'm not doing any cardio at the moment and I'm not a bit worried about the ten reps causing atrophy, lol


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Please explain....10 reps are too many for hypertrophy training?


1-5 for strength, 6-9 for hypertrophy, 10 and up for endurance.  Hey, this doesn't look like Kansas.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 1-5 for strength, 6-9 for hypertrophy, 10 and up for endurance.  Hey, this doesn't look like Kansas.



How do ya figure 10 for endurance? I have been reading till I'm blue in the face and everything I've read has said 12+ for endurance  Please show me where you've seen 10+.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_Please show me where you've seen 10+.


I'm exceedingly lazy and would have to take off a shoe or drop my pants to go beyond 10 sooooooooooooo.

Sorry, can't be specific, that's just the way I was taught, 10+ for endurance.


----------



## Lorraine (Jan 17, 2002)

Hi W8~can you explain your tempo workout or direct me to where I can read more about it.

:bounce:


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2002)

ALBOB....well then, I'm left w/ one conclusion......me thinks you're on drugs 

Lorraine!!!! It's so good to see you here  the tempo is just the speed of the lift...so for a 321 tempo...the first number refers to the time it takes to perform the eccentric portion, the second number refers to the pause at the bottom of the eccentric and the last number refers to the concentric portion. so 3 seconds down, 2 second pause, 1 second up. Sometimes you will see and X or * for the concentric, which refers to an explosive concentric


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_.me thinks you're on drugs


You ought to see me when I'm NOT!!! 

No seriously, when you get to that point (10+) what's another rep or two?  Pretty much anything past 8 or 9 has exhausted the pure strength aspect of the lift and has entered the endurance phase.  I think the entire argument is moot because we're all different and respond to different rep ranges.  What's endurance for me is probably a warm up for you.   Uhh wait a minute, that didn't come out right.  Anyway, nothing is carved in stone so .


----------



## Lorraine (Jan 17, 2002)

Thanks for the info W8.  How often do you incorporate this type of workout into your routine.  

I do something called Super Slow twice a week.  It can be considered similar, but the cadence/tempo is for 10 secs on the postive and 10 sec on the negative with a 2 sec pause at the full contraction.  And it's based on time as opposed to number of reps.  

So, in other words the goal is to stay loaded into the exercise for 2 - 3 minutes at you maximum weight.  The goal for each workout is to increase either time or weight.  In other words if, you can stay loaded into the exercise for 3 minutes, it's time to increase the weight.  That's why I found your tempo workout interesting.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2002)

Alright then...I've decided to compete in the Figure division at the Nigragra Falls, NY Naturals, which is April 6.  So my bulking is over, lol...it lasted a whole 3 weeks, gained 2 pounds....woo whoo!  And my training program will change again as well.  I'll spend this week slowly reducing my cals and cleaning up my diet.

Training today = none...HA! I feel like shit 

I'll post my diet later today.

Lorraine...I have gotten in a habit of using a written program and tempo's...so even when I'm on active rest and just crewing around, I end up using at least a basic 201 tempo. I vary the tempo's all the time according to what exercises I'm doing and what i'm trying to accomplish.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_crewing around


So, how many guys in a crew?  I've heard you were ambitious, but WOW!

(Give me shiat about my spelling, will ya' )


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2002)

Oh shut up ALBOB!












Damn! LMFAO    You've just been waiting for that haven't you


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 18, 2002)

Been prowling like a damn shark.  Thanks for making my day.


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Jan 18, 2002)

Keep it rockinW8!....  Albob!......Lorraine! Hello all of you!
HAHA check this out *Welcome back, Striking_Cobra
There have been 7875 new posts since your last visit!*


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Been prowling like a damn shark.  Thanks for making my day.



Consider it a freebee 

Hey SC....you should cum by more often


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Striking_Cobra *_Albob!......Lorraine! Hello all of you!


Hey SC, how's tricks?  I'd ask if you want to have some fun and pornalize this thread but it's w8's so there's two problems;
It started off that way and YOU'D probably get your a$$ kicked.


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Jan 18, 2002)

Me like getting ass kicked     

Anyways........sorry to interfere with your threads w8.  

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Lorraine (Jan 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hey SC....you should cum by more often



Heehee...she said, "cum".


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Lorraine *_
> 
> 
> Heehee...she said, "cum".



er...freudian slip 


Ok...so, it's gonna take a couple days to clean the diet up, lol....  ....well, I did write everything down, that's good isn't it 

This is my Fitday Journal I took in 1852 cals at a 41/32/27 split...like I said, it'll take a few days to get back in the swing of things


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Jan 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Lorraine *_
> 
> 
> Heehee...she said, "cum".




Oooooh she did say that didn't she!  

Albob what the heck you talkin bout tricks?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 20, 2002)

*Jan. 20*

Damn...fitday is down so I gotta put my food here for now:

2 cups coffee
1/2 c milk
1/3 c oats w/ 1/2 scoop pro powder

6 egg whites w/ 1 tbsp ketchup
1 plain rice cake w/ 1 tbsp natty p/b



Yesterday, I did 30 min. cardio


----------



## kuso (Jan 21, 2002)

Well hello there 

I decided to give my virgin post to you w8................ 

Gotta admit......I`m kinda surprised how many people are here.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Well hello there
> 
> I decided to give my virgin post to you w8................
> ...



Well now, I feel special.....that's the second time I've taken your virginity 

Glad your here cutie


----------



## kuso (Jan 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Well now, I feel special.....that's the second time I've taken your virginity
> ...



Well if you can think of a way, your quite welcome to take it again........and again, and again............


----------



## cornfed (Jan 22, 2002)

*yeah, I'm here*

W8, I'm sorry, but I'm saving my post virginity for ...  OH NO!!!  You took it!        Oh, well.  Like the sig?

Pece


----------



## kuso (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: yeah, I'm here*



> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> W8, I'm sorry, but I'm saving my post virginity for ...  OH NO!!!  You took it!        Oh, well.  Like the sig?
> 
> Pece




Oh NO.......I thought I`d escaped you over here. 


Welcome  Shall we continue where we left off?


----------



## cornfed (Jan 22, 2002)

love to, but I gotta dissapear for now.  W8 will understand.  W8...w8... no seriously, wait, I gotta pee.  

Peace


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Striking_Cobra *_Albob what the heck you talkin bout tricks?


This is w8lifter's personal thread, isn't it?  I thought she was gonna do some tricks.  You know, juggling, tumbling, circus clown type stuff?  No?  Damn missed all the fun again.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> love to, but I gotta dissapear for now.  W8 will understand.  W8...w8... no seriously, wait, I gotta pee.
> 
> Peace



ROTFLMAO!......Geez...why don't you just go pee _first_


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_why don't you just go pee _first_


...............and NOT tell us about it!


----------



## cornfed (Jan 22, 2002)

Al_bald_ , if you only knew... you'd be beggin' to hear that one 

Peace


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 22, 2002)

Yeah well, they say ignorance is bliss and I'm just about the most blissful person you ever met.


----------



## cornfed (Jan 22, 2002)

Soooooo.... would that make you ambiguously, gay?  That's what I'm gonna call ya' from now on, "Gay Al"   Has a ring to it, doesn't it?  That or I'll keep Al_bald_ .

Peace


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_"Gay Al"



Gee, I've NEVER seen an episode of "SouthPark".   Or heard THAT line before.    Come on cornhole, you can do better than that. You keep coming up with lame flames like that and I'm gonna start calling you kuso.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 22, 2002)

*Tues. Jan 22*

1. Chins: 5, 4, 90 sec RI

2. Lat Pull: Drop set - 90/4 + 75/4 + 60/4; 75/5 + 60/5....90 sec RI

3. Tri Pressdown: 70/10, 80/8, 90/4 + 80/4 +70/2...90 sec RI

4a. Plateload Row: 45's/6, 40's/6, 35's/7, 35's/6....60 sec RI

4b. Bench Dips: 25/10, 25/10, 10/8....60 sec RI

5a. Upright Row: 45/8, 45/8....90 sec RI

5b. Cable Row: 70/4 + 60/4

35 Minutes Elliptical, average 75 rpm, level 3-6.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 22, 2002)

Looks like a back and tri's routine.  Is it safe to assume you're also doing a chest and bi's routine?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Looks like a back and tri's routine.  Is it safe to assume you're also doing a chest and bi's routine?



Hell no......what the hell would I work chest and bi's for?


----------



## kuso (Jan 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> You keep coming up with lame flames like that and I'm gonna start calling you kuso.



Hey, how did I get dragged into this? 

Jeez, and I thought we could all be friends over here ALBUD.


----------



## cornfed (Jan 22, 2002)

Awww... dang, and I thought I'd cut back on flames, too.  Sorry Al, I'll try to work on quality over quantity. 

Peace


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 23, 2002)

Gawd...I don't think I'll be able to get through my cardio w/o stimulants!! If anyone has a stash of ephedrine kicking around, please send it to me. Geez, they should warn the public when they're about to ban something so we can all go out and stock up! 

30 minutes of brutal cardio on the eliptical that damn near killed me.

10 minutes on the tread at a fast walk, grade 8.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 23, 2002)

Have you tried that Met-Rx stuff Cobra was touting?  I've been on it for about three weeks and like it a lot.  There's no energy "spike" and then let down like the others and there's no extra doses throughout the day, take three in the morning and you're good to go.  Also no jitters, that's the best part.


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Jan 24, 2002)

LMAO.........ALIBABA are you for real.  Being the sarcastic humoroso you are I can't tell. Have you really been using it?.......it really did work pretty good for me.......looks like you just copied and pasted my post HAHA!


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 24, 2002)

"Sarcastic humoroso?"  Who?  Me?  You must have me confused with that good looking bald guy over on the other site. 

Yeah, I'm using it for real.  I got forced into taking Spinning classes for a while and figured I'd go ahead and shed a little of the excess insulation while I'm at it.  Too damn bad this didn't happen during the infamous "Fat Loss Duel", eh?


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Jan 24, 2002)

LOL I noticed that stuff makes a nerve in my back hurt.........strange. Not sure whats making it do that.

w8 how's things going?  How many cal's are you burnin in 35min on elliptical?  Last night I went a bit higher intensity and ended up burning 400cals in 40 min at an avg. of 150bpm.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2002)

ALBOB spinning?  LOL...I'd like to see that 

SC....not enough!  when I was used to cardio, I was able to burn 600 cals (according to the machine) in 45 min.....right now I can't even get to 45 min  I'm doing about 350 in 30 minutes.  I think next time I try to gain weight, I'll keep doing my cardio and just eat a small cow every day


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ALBOB spinning?  LOL...I'd like to see that


As a matter of fact you can see up close and personal if you think you've got the guts.  I just got my instructor certification.  I'd kick your skinny little a$$!!!


----------



## cornfed (Jan 24, 2002)

W8, if you're looking for pure cal burning, this is what I used to do...

15min stair machine @ level 10 of 14
15min bike on interval training as hard as I could manage
10min stairs same
15min bike same

750cals/ session

But I think the best way to go is a treadmill @ 3-3.25mph  on a 12 degree/20% incline for an hr.  cal count may not be as high, but it actually works better in the long run.  works best @ 45min 1st in the morning and again in the evening.
Good luck.

PEace


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2002)

Actually, I can not for the life of me, sit my ass on a stationary bike....so albob....you would kick my ass, lol....don't let it go to your head though 

So yesterday (Jan 24) I did legs....

1. Db lunges: 25/8, 25/8, 25/8....90 sec RI

2a. SLDL: 90/8, 90/8, 90/8......0 sec RI

2b. lying leg curls: 40/8, 40/6, 40/4.....120 sec RI

3. Extensions: 60/10, 60/8, 60/6....60 sec RI

4. Standing Calf Raise: 100/15, 100/12, 100/10....30 sec RI

20 minutes moderate cardio

Today.....

I made it to 45 minutes on the elliptical....not at the intensity I should be at and I had the help of ephedrine  but I'm getting there. Basically though it's still kicking my ass


----------



## w8lifter2 (Jan 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Gawd...I don't think I'll be able to get through my cardio w/o stimulants!! If anyone has a stash of ephedrine kicking around, please send it to me. Geez, they should warn the public when they're about to ban something so we can all go out and stock up!
> 
> 30 minutes of brutal cardio on the eliptical that damn near killed me.
> ...



Where are you that they banned Ephedrine?  We got a ton of it....


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2002)

Canaduh! But no worries, I'm happy once again and can make it through my cardio


----------



## Lorraine (Jan 28, 2002)

W8~I had heard from others that Ephedrine was banned in Canada, but when I was there in September, I saw Hydroxycut all over the place.

Out of curiosity I picked it up to see if the ingredients where the same.  As far as I could tell they were.  So, what's up with that?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2002)

Nope, the hydroxycut here is shiat....it has something else in it that is similar to the ephedra, I forget what it's called...but it doesn't have the ephedra.  You used to be able to buy pure ephedrine, sold as a nasal decongestant, but now they've pulled that...buggers


----------



## w8lifter2 (Jan 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Canaduh! But no worries, I'm happy once again and can make it through my cardio




You mean the 51st State  

I just picked some up this morning.  Was thinking about my comment and thought maybe it was the competition you were training for that banned and tested for Ephedrine.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter2 *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No, the comp is drug tested, but not for over the counter stuff, so I'm fine w/ the ephedrine


----------



## w8lifter2 (Jan 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> 
> No, the comp is drug tested, but not for over the counter stuff, so I'm fine w/ the ephedrine



What, no harassment on the 51st state comment...you feeling ok?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter2 *_
> 
> 
> What, no harassment on the 51st state comment...you feeling ok?




LOL...I thought I harassed you enough today


----------



## w8lifter2 (Jan 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...I thought I harassed you enough today




Thanks, I was starting to feel a bit abused...


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2002)

Okay...gotta think back here 

Sunday, Jan 27....45 minutes elliptical

Monday: 

1. Flat bench 75/6, 75/5, 75/5, 75/5....90 sec RI

2a. Incline DB press - 25/9, 25/9, 25/8...60 sec RI

2b. Ez curl - 40/10, 40/10, 40/8...60 sec RI

3a. Decline bench - 55/8, 60/7, 55/8....60 sec RI....I'm still learning the movement, I never do these.

3b. Reverse curls - 35/8, 35/8...60 sec RI

1 set cable x-overs - 30/7 + 20/5

1 set hammer curls 15/10

20 minutes cardio

*Tuesday, jan 29*

Cardio - 40 minutes elliptical

*Wednesday, Jan 30*

1. db Lunges - 25/9, 25/9, 25/9....90 sec RI

2a. SLDL - 90/8, 90/8, 90/8....0 sec RI

2b. Curls - 40/8, 40/6, 40/4....120 sec RI

3. Extensions - 60/10, 60/8, 60/6...60 sec RI

4. Standing calf raise - 150/10, 150/10, 150/10...60 sec RI

15 minutes elliptical.


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 4, 2002)

Hi w8!!!  Hmmm, this forum looks very similiar to...

Cool workouts.  Can't wait to meet up in April!

Yahoo.  Now I'm happy.  Too many people keep disappearing in the forums, never to be seen or heard from again.  Well, almost.

I'm hovering comfortably between 129-130lb and 12-13% bodyfat.  It's creeped up over the last couple weeks.  <BOOZE.  If I do the figure on April 6/02 I wanna be 120-122lb and 8-9%. I want to lose the least amount of muscle possible this time. We'll see.  So much to do!!!  Right now I really need to wean myself on my all out beer drinking weekends that start early Friday evening and don't end til Sunday night.  It's catabolic to my muskles.    And I'm noticing a little more pudge.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 4, 2002)

Hey girlie...welcome to ironmag 

I'll be weighing in at around 109...which f'n sucks compared to your 120!  I can't even imagine myself getting that big, it just seems impossible  It'll be cool to finally meet though.

Training & diet were thrown off this w/e but back on track today 

1. Plate loaded row - 25's/10, 30's/8, 35's/8, 35's/8....90 sec RI

2. Overhead db extension - 25/10, 30/10, 30/7....90 sec RI

3a. Lat pull (dropsets)- 90/3 +75/5 + 60/4; 90/3 +75/4 + 60/4; 75/6......60 sec RI

3b. Tri pressdown - 80/8 + 70/4; 70/10; 70/10....60 sec RI

4. Cable Rows - 60/8, 60/8, 60/8....90 sec RI

5a. Bent over laterals - 12/10, 12/8, 12/8....45 sec RI

5b. Bench dips - BW/12, 25/10, 25 10.....45 sec RI


30 Mod-High Intensity...Elliptical


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2002)

*Tuesday* 

40 Minutes cardio

*Wednesday* 

1. DB Lunges: 25/8, 25/9, 25/8...90 sec RI

2a. SLDL: 90/8, 90/8, 90/8....0 sec RI

2b. Leg Curls: 40/9, 40/6, 40/4....120 sec RI

3. Leg Extensions: 60/8, 60/7, 60/6.....60 sec RI

4. Standing Calf Raises: 125/14, 125/12, 125/10....60 sec RI

Well, I'm starting to get weaker, my lifts are dropping...dieting so sucks.

I'm gonna change this leg workout next week, I've done this for 4 weeks. I'm also gonna add a calf workout on the weekend sometime. I'm so tired by the end of my leg workout that I'm not giving my calves the attention I should be.  

I haven't dropped any scale weight yet, but I am leaning out a bit. 

*Feb. 7, Thurs.* 

45 minutes elliptical

I'm gonna try and get in some conditioning today, if I have the energy  I've got to work on my kicks.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_if I have the energy  I've got to work on my kicks.


Just cause I love ya' so much I'll help you out......


  Here, this is ME!


----------



## craig777 (Feb 7, 2002)

I'll be more than happy to give your calves some attention if they need some. That is if mmafiter doesn't mind.  

What are you into karate, kick boxing?  Do you have a belt color like triple quadruple a$$ kicking black belt.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_Do you have a belt color like triple quadruple a$$ kicking black belt.



She CLAIMS to be a fifth level "ALBOB's a$$ kicker" but that's a recurring fantasy of hers.  (That's where the above joke comes from.)  It's actually a third level "Getting her a$$ kicked BY ALBOB".


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2002)

Not likely albutt...the degree I hold is 10th and it is in fact called: Kicked Albob-Ass ryu  

Actually, I hold a brown belt in karate...my biatch wanted me to go for black in nov but I was soooo sick of karate I just didn't want to train for it.  I mostly do kickboxing/pad work now...but I haven't even done that in so long 

....and who cares what mmafiter thinks *sticks out calf*


----------



## craig777 (Feb 7, 2002)

Oh yea baby.  Albob you can have a butt kicking contest if you want, I am just going stay right here massaging this here calf. Oh by the way how are your hams doing, and the glutes too. Can't ignore those.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2002)

LOL  My glutes could use some work too


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_My glutes could use some work too


Sore from me kicking them so much.


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 7, 2002)

I am officially starting my '8 week out' diet on Saturday.  I am finishing off Friday night with a lot of beers....then no more til the end of April.  Wah hahahaha.

I hear ya on the size w8.  I never thought I could weigh this much.  The strength I have right now is awesome.  It's such a rush to be able to do the weights I'm at right now.  My dream was to make it to 124lbs. competition ripped, a few years ago.  By next year I should be at or close to that goal.  This year I could hope to come anywhere from 112-118lb ripped.  I'll have to see it when I'm done.  If I do the figure comp. though I'd be looking more around 120-122lb not so ripped.

I still haven't heard back on whether I can do a show on the 20th.  So right now I'm still eyeing the bb comp.  But the figure and Fitness Model Search do sound fun.  Is it wise to do 2 Fitness Model Searches in 1 month, or do you think it will hopefully up my chances somewhere along the way?  Cuz I've been planning on the one at the end of April since the summer.


Gotta go back to work by 4:30pm.  Just a little time to play on the 'net.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2002)

I don't see why you couldn't do the two shows in one month...I'm thinking about it. 

I cheated today  ....I had two bugels, a ritz cracker and I liked sweetened peanut butter off the spoon. .............ok, I lied....I dipped the damn knife back in the peanut butter on purpose, then licked it off!   Damn my kids for having junk in the house  

oh yeah....I also had a handful of those sugared mini wheats


----------



## Vai Fan (Feb 8, 2002)

*Great Diary*

You're pretty damn dedicated, good job.

So, your idea of a cheat day is just that stuff?!?  Last Friday I had a major cheat day; I had a philly cheesesteak sandwich with a few fries, and used WHOLE milk with my Myoplex!  See if you can top that!

I agree about having kids junk food around.  I have no problem or temptations throughout the day while at work, but when I get home, the little brats are ready for a snack, like, nutty buddys, chocolate, chips, etc.  And I absolutely LOVE that stuff.  Although I must admit, it's been six weeks since I've eaten any of that crap.
So, I grab some cottage cheese out of the fridge, and pretend it's chocolate mousse or a big, fat piece of pie.  Yeah, quite an imagination, I know.

Anyway, good job, for what it's worth from a newbie like myself.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2002)

LOL....yeah, well, I can cheat w/ the best of them, but when I'm dieting for a show...there should be no cheating at all....gggrrrr...must....have....willpower


----------



## w8lifter2 (Feb 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I don't see why you couldn't do the two shows in one month...I'm thinking about it.
> 
> I cheated today  ....I had two bugels, a ritz cracker and I liked sweetened peanut butter off the spoon. .............ok, I lied....I dipped the damn knife back in the peanut butter on purpose, then licked it off!   Damn my kids for having junk in the house
> ...




Beep Beep Beep, back the truck up !!!

You have KIDS ???


----------



## w8lifter2 (Feb 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> LOL....yeah, well, I can cheat w/ the best of them, but when I'm dieting for a show...there should be no cheating at all....gggrrrr...must....have....willpower



Cheating only makes you more dedicated and will help you reach your milestones.  Or is it the guilt from cheating.  Oh well, one way or another, either will make you work harder to achieve your goals.  You are obviously not having any problems meeting your milestones....it is apparent.  Keep up the hard work and training


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter2 *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Two


----------



## w8lifter2 (Feb 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Two



GOOD FOR YOU !!!

I thought I had respect for you before, but let me tell you, that just grew 100%.


----------



## craig777 (Feb 8, 2002)

I agree, good job Princess Leah. The force is strong in you.

Now I know why you need your glutes done. You have two kids to be a pain in the ass, and Albob to be a pain in the ass.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2002)

Yeah, I got a pain in the ass...you forgot my biatch!


----------



## Vai Fan (Feb 8, 2002)

Okay, now that we're talking about cheerful little munchkins, I've got a question.  
I've got a 13 year old daughter and 9 year old son.  The question is, what type of nutrition guidelines, if any, do you try to establish for them?  I'm by no means a Food Nazi with my kids, but I do have them make healthy choices some times.

Also, what about exercises for the monsters?  My son and I may take up Karate in the spring, or another form of martial arts, and my girl goes to aerobics with mama.  I'm wondering whether any of you get them involved with weights, however moderate, or any other forms of exercise?


----------



## w8lifter2 (Feb 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah, I got a pain in the ass...you forgot my biatch!



He watches your back, and you know it.  Besides, everyone is a pain in the ass, in one way or another.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2002)

I've got a 12 yr old boy & a 7 yr old girl.  They both used to train in karate w/ us and they eventually got bored w/ it.  The 12 yr old is really lazy...but he's just begun to get interested in w8 lifting & grappling.  The 7 yr old is determined to compete in a fitness comp by age 10, lol. She's in gymnastics right now.

Basically anything you can get them to do that isn't sitting in front of the computer or tv is good  You're older one should be able to start lifting weights....assuming she's mature enough to listen to you regarding form and a program.

As for nutrition...I let them eat their junk...cookies, granola bars...etc. They usually get all that stuff in their lunch cause I know if I send healthy stuff they won't eat it. Then they usually eat a meat & potatoes type dinner. I try to sneak extra protein when I can...in smoothies and when I bake and stuff.


----------



## craig777 (Feb 8, 2002)

You bake, do you wear a pretty little apron. Our own little Betty Crocker. I bet you are sooooooooooooooooo cute.

I am just teasing you.


----------



## Vai Fan (Feb 8, 2002)

That's funny about your little one.  Well, my 13 year old does lift occasionally with Mrs. Vai Fan, but doesn't really enjoy it.  

However, being the mean, old man that I am, and also in wishing that my parents knew about fitness when I was a lazy, chubby lad, we are 'encouraging' her to do something, her choice, but it's gotta be something.  She wants to try out for track this spring, so that may get things off the ground.

The little boy, now, he likes to grab the 1-2 pound weights that the girls use for aerobics and do curls and presses, he's a riot.  He also wants to be a jazz dancer, of all things????  Where the hell does that stuff come from?  And he LOVES to get a MRP bar for a snack, as well as take a snort or two from dad's Berry Blast Met-RX.   He also has a metabolism to die for, where his sister can take in calories just walking by a food container.

Gotta admit it, though, I couldn't imagine life without them, they're both hilarious.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> You bake, do you wear a pretty little apron. Our own little Betty Crocker. I bet you are sooooooooooooooooo cute.
> 
> I am just teasing you.



Don't think I won't kung-fu your ass!  

Vai fan...both my kids have really fast metabolisms...they are both realy small for their age, not an oz of fat on them. I actually increased my son's calories to see if he'd grow a couple months ago, lol. He put on a bit of weight, but he wasn't doing any exercise at the time so it was mostly around the waist...he still looks better though, a bit thicker. Now that he's w8 training I should up his cals again 

Okay, today was chest/bi day....I used the smith machine for the first time in about a year today...still hate it, ha!

1. Smith bench, slight incline: 80/3, 80/3, 80/3 70/6, 60/7...120 sec RI

2a. Behind neck press on smith: bar/8, bar/8, bar/7...60 sec RI

2b. Standing ez curl: 45/ 8, 45/8, 45/6....60 sec RI

3a. Flat DB press: 25/8, 25/8, 25/8....0 sec RI

3b. Flat Flye: 15/5, 12/8, 12/8.....120 sec RI

4a. Standing DB curl: 15/8, 15/8, 15/7....0 sec RI

4b. Pushups off a bench: 10, 10....60 sec RI

.....and my lifts keep dropping  

Elliptical: 22 minutes...intervals w/ 1:3 W:R ratio...first ten minutes was a warmup

Treadmill: Moderate Walking...grade 8...ten minutes.

Tomorrow is rest day!!!!



....I forgot to add that I did 30 minutes of conditioning exercises in the a.m. ...kicking drills, swiss ball training, etc.


----------



## w8lifter2 (Feb 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Don't think I won't kung-fu your ass!
> ...




When you say;
"Flat DB press: 25/8, 25/8, 25/8....0 sec RI"

Isn't that really one set of 24 using 25# dumbells, since you have 0 second RI ?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2002)

Well Mr. Smarty Pants...if you looked at the exercise order you'd see that it was a compound set w/ the flyes


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 9, 2002)

Hi w8.    It's 3:52am by my computer clock.  I'm drunk as  a skunk and I have to close one eye to see the screen and type.  Hehehehe.  But I'm happy.  Starting, well, today   It's 8 weeks out til April 6.    I need to chug back a tonne of water so I don't feel too crappy in a few hours from now.  I'm gonna post a new '8weeks out thread' cuz I'm drunk and it seems like a good idea at this time.  

I'm spending a lot of time editing and correcting spelling mistakes right now so I don't seem to drunk.  Hehe.  So, as far is it looks right now, it's all AOK!  Weeeeeeehhhhhhhehhhhweeeeeeeeeee.

Well, thougth I'd share that with you.  I almost forgot about my new thread I was gonna post til I reread this post on your thread whilst trying to make sure I had no punctuation, grammatical, or spelling mistakes.  Oops.  I think that was one, long killer sentence.  Oh well, if I don't stop soon I will just fall asleep on the keyboard.....

To those who don't know,  the best built people are us with kids cuz we try that much harder!! Right w8?  LMAO if I didn't have any children I'd probably just be skinny.    YUCK>


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 9, 2002)

Yep.....that was a drunken post!


----------



## kuso (Feb 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> Hi w8.    It's 3:52am by my computer clock.  I'm drunk as  a skunk and I have to close one eye to see the screen and type.  Hehehehe.  But I'm happy.  Starting, well, today   It's 8 weeks out til April 6.    I need to chug back a tonne of water so I don't feel too crappy in a few hours from now.  I'm gonna post a new '8weeks out thread' cuz I'm drunk and it seems like a good idea at this time.
> 
> I'm spending a lot of time editing and correcting spelling mistakes right now so I don't seem to drunk.  Hehe.  So, as far is it looks right now, it's all AOK!  Weeeeeeehhhhhhhehhhhweeeeeeeeeee.
> ...




ROTF......

Would you be offended if I was to ask what the point of this post was?   LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 9, 2002)

Rule #1:
When you're drunk you don't have to have to have a point :bounce: 

I'm sober now.  But I still don't have a point.  Hmmmm.


----------



## kuso (Feb 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> Rule #1:
> When you're drunk you don't have to have to have a point :bounce:
> 
> I'm sober now.  But I still don't have a point.  Hmmmm.




I`d make up some smart a$$ed comment on this thread.....but my head still hurts from this....

"Well, thougth I'd share that with you. I almost forgot about my new thread I was gonna post til I reread this post on your thread whilst trying to make sure I had no punctuation, grammatical, or spelling mistakes. Oops. I think that was one, long killer sentence. Oh well, if I don't stop soon I will just fall asleep on the keyboard..... "

LMFAO.........

You`d be one fun drunk.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 10, 2002)

Sun...Feb 10

1. Toe Presses on Leg Press Machine: 2 plates each side, 3 sets 10.....60 sec RI

2. Standing Calf Raise: 100/12, 100/11, 100/10, 100/10.....30 sec RI

3. Seated Calf Raise: 30/12, 30/10, 30/8.....60 sec RI

A set of reverse curls in between each calf exercise + one set of decline curls.

45 minutes elliptical.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 11, 2002)

Feb. 11


Warmup w/ chins...5, 4

1. Pate Loaded Rows - 25's/10, 30's/8, 35's/8, 35's/6....90 sec RI

2. DB Overhead Tri Extension - 25/10, 30/8, 30/6....90 sec RI

3a. Cable Rows - 80/10, 100/10, 110/8, 110/8....60 sec RI

3b. Tri Pressdown - 70/10, 80/5 + 70/5, 80/5 + 70/5....60 sec RI

4a. Bent over Laterals - 12/10, 12/8, 12/7.....45 sec RI

4b. Bench dips - 25/12, 25/10, 25/10....45 sec RI

25 minutes moderate cardio....elliptical


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 1. Pate Loaded Rows - 25's/10, 30's/8, 35's/8, 35's/6....90 sec RI


Is that a real exercise or a typo?  If it's real, what is it?  I assume since it's a type of row it's for the lats, I need a good lat movement besides BB rows.


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 11, 2002)

Hey w8!!! You gonna do the figure and fitness model?  You should!  Why not, eh?  LOL

I was looking at some professional photos I had done of me when I was 25.  I had straight hair down to my waist and an awesome tan.  All my friends used to call me Pocahontas.  I want my hair back.  It's about halfway there now, maybe a little longer.  It takes so darn long for my hair to grow.  

7 weeks and 5 days left.  LOL.  I think about these last days constantly.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 11, 2002)

I suck more than anyone could possibly suck  I have no willpower....I ate a shitload of crap today...I'll spare you the gory details but there was many carbs involved


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 11, 2002)

w8!!!  

Well, I wolfed down 3cps of raisins throughout the day.  I love those things.  They keep me away from junk food.  But I eat far too many.

Come on w8, I'm pullin for ya!


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_Is that a real exercise or a typo?  If it's real, what is it?  I assume since it's a type of row it's for the lats, I need a good lat movement besides BB rows.


HELLOOOOOOO!!!!   What?  Just because I kick your ass on a regular basis you can't be civil and answer a simple question?   Ooops sorry I forgot, you're too fat to get close enough to the desk to type.  

(I forget, is shame a good motivator for you or am I in for an ass whoopin'? )


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2002)

STFU ALBOB!

I was a little out of it yesterday!!! Give a girl a break!!!!

Anyway, that should say plate-loaded....do you understand what it is or do you need me to explain it further 


I kicked ass in cardio today WOOOOO WHOOO!!!!! instead of it kicking my ass for once. It felt like old times.  Must have been the e/c stack I took.  That hydroxycut & ephedra I got from the states suck compared to good old pure ephedrine!

Anyway, I did 45 minutes high intensity elliptical!!!!

And, I think I'm gonna go on a sugar-eating carb binge every couple days....I always seem to look leaner after I do that 

CLP.....I don't know if I'm gonna do the fitness model....it's so annoying how ya have to have huge fake boobs in order to win...it's just not my scene


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_Anyway, that should say plate-loaded....do you understand what it is or do you need me to explain it further


"Plate loaded" is one thing you'll NEVER have to explain to me.  I usually start off with the meat selection then move to the potatos then maybe a veggie just for color then........................... 

You're on a diet   You're on a diet  You're on a diet 

P.S. In case you missed it the FIRST time I asked the question, I was completely polite and even asked if it might have been a typo WITHOUT giving you shiat about it.  I sure won't make THAT mistake again.


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 12, 2002)

Good job on the cardio w8!

I don't have big boobs, hell I hardly have any at all anymore.    It's not going to stop me.  I checked out the gal who won at the Winter Freeze and she was a non-boobed brunette just like us.  LMAO.  I think only the girl who came 3rd or 4th actually had implants.  Any they were mighty BIG!!!


----------



## karategirl (Feb 13, 2002)

I could always mail you the jello boobs w8!


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 14, 2002)

Update your diary w8 

It's been 2 days.  Time is flying by.


----------



## Lorraine (Feb 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by karategirl *_
> I could always mail you the jello boobs w8!



What flavor would those jello boobs be? Lemon, Orange or Watermelon?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 14, 2002)

ack! I'm getting in shiat...better update 

Do they make those jello boobs in chocolate flavour? I'd like to lick 'em in between costumes 

On Wed I did legs, but I cheated a bit, I was kinda tired so I really didn't do enough exercises, but I finished off w/ 15 minutes on the stair master...ever tried to climb flights of stairs after working legs?.....it was hell 

1. Back squats: 85/8, 85/8, 90/6, 90/4.....ass to the floor, 120 sec RI

2a. Good mornings: 65/10, 70/8, 70/8....0 sec RI

2b. Hyperextensions: BW/10, 10/10, 10/10....120 sec RI

15 minutes Stairmaster



Today, gym was busy, so I had to start out on the treadmill....12 minutes, grade 8, fast walk...........35 minutes on elliptical, level 6, mod-high intensity....I'm getting my cardio back


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Lorraine *_
> What flavor would those jello boobs be? Lemon, Orange or Watermelon?


OH NO, THAT DID *NOT * HAPPEN!!!   In an absolutely AMAZING display of self-restraint and respect for w8lifter I didn't give into the temptation to pornalize this thread.  ONLY TO BE BEATEN BY Lorraine?!?!?   Now I'm pissed!!!!! 

(Oh, by the way Lorraine, QUIT READING MY MIND!!! You even got the flavors right except I was thinking strawberry instead of lemon.  )


----------



## Lorraine (Feb 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> (Oh, by the way Lorraine, QUIT READING MY MIND!!! You even got the flavors right except I was thinking strawberry instead of lemon.  )



I chose lemons instead because it was more realistic size-wise.  Strawberries are like, why bother, if ya know what I mean


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 15, 2002)

Lorraine, you poor naieve child, the "strawberries" are on top of the oranges or watermelons and are the best part of the whole fruit salade.  

(Watermelons?  You know a woman with WATERMELONS????  I think I'm in love! )


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2002)

OMG!!!  SOMEONE NEEDS TO GET HERE RIGHT NOW AND TIE ME DOWN AND KEEP ME OUTTA THE KITCHEN!!!!  I JUST ATE A CHOCOLATE COOKIE


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 15, 2002)

How come biatch isn't tieing you down???

7 weeks and 1 day w8.  Is that enough incentive?

Think of the poor kids!!!  That's one less cookie they'll get to enjoy and feed their young growing bodies with thanks to their mother!!!

Am I helping?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2002)

Friday, Feb 15.

1. Smith Machine, slight incline: 60/8, 80/4, 80/3, 80/3, 70/8....120 sec RI

2a. Behind neck Press: bar/8, bar/8, bar/8....60 sec RI

2b. EZ curl: 45/8, 45/8, 45/8....60 sec RI

3a. Flat DB Press: 20/12, 20/10, 20/10.....0 sec RI

3b. Flat flyes: 15/6, 15/6, 12/6....120 sec RI

4a. Standing DB Hammer curl: 15/9, 15/8, 15/7.....30 sec RI

4b. Side Laterals: 10/8, 10/8, 10/7.....30 sec RI


25 minutes high intensity interval training on elliptical....1:2 work:rest ratio.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2002)

Okay dammit!!!!!! I'm posting my diet here so everyone can yell at me if I cheat!!!

*Saturday, Feb 16*

*Meal 1....9 am*

2 cups coffee w/ tbsp light cream
1/3 cup oats w/ tbsp sugar free maple syrup
4 egg whites

1 calcium, 1 vit C (500 mg), 1 multi vit/min, 1 vit-B complex.

*Meal 2......10:30 am*

Tuna/Pasta (kamut) casserole...bout 1 cup
1/4 c 1% cottage cheese

*Meal 3.....12:30 pm*

Chocolate Protein Shake mixed w/ water
1 tbsp Omega Oil Blend
1/4 c cottage cheese

*Meal 4....2:30*

3 egg whites
1 cup coleslaw
5 almonds
1/2 tbsp p/b

*Meal 5.....6:30 pm* (post cardio)

Can of tuna, stirfried in ff spray w/ 10 mushrooms, 1 small carrot & 1 stalk celery.
1 cup green tea, decaffienated

*Meal 6....9:00 pm*

1 tbsp natty P/B mixed w/ 3/4 scoop chocolate protein
cal/mag

*Meal 7....10 pm*

1/2 cup cottage cheese
10 almonds

*Total Water* - 3.5 litres

*TOTALS: 1518 cals, 172 pro, 97 carb (16 fibre), 50 fat*


Did 45 minutes cardio...elliptical + stretching

Worked on my routine for about 2 hrs today.


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 16, 2002)

Awesome 

Exactly 7 weeks to go....

I am so pumped and excited.  How bout you?

Gonna go to TO at the end of April too?  That would be gr-r-reat!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2002)

Yeah, I'm getting pumped  I was watching all my fitness videos today, including the musclemania....I really liked your routine 

Still haven't decided about the end of april...that's the fitness model eh? I guess it depends on if I can afford it


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 16, 2002)

i know its awhile before you compete,but good luck and kick some BOOTY


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2002)

Thanks Tank


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2002)

*Sun Feb 17*

*Meal 1....8 am*

2 cups coffee w/ light cream
6 egg whites
1 yolk
1 tbsp ketchup
5 almonds

*Meal 2......10 am*

1/4 c cottage cheese mixed w/
2 tbsp ls yogurt
5 almonds

*Meal 3.....12 pm*

can tuna
1/2 tbsp olive oil

*Meal 4.....2 pm*

Chocolate protein mixed w/ water &
1 tbsp Omega Oil Blend

*Meal 5......4:30 pm*

Chocolate protein mixed w/ water
1/3 cup oats
1 tbsp sugar-free maple syrup

*Meal 6......6:30 pm*

2 Homemade Chocolate Almond muffins
1 plain rice cake w/ 1/2 tbsp peanut butter

*Meal 7.....8:30*

4 oz turkey breast
1 sliced cucumber


*Total Water = 1.5 litres*


----------



## craig777 (Feb 18, 2002)

Go W8 Go, You go girl.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2002)

Geez, I have been so busy the last two days dialing in on my diet/training for this comp.

I'm getting some great help from Dr.Pain at ABC.

My diet is going to change....high fat, low carb....so's my leg training 

Will update when it gets all ironed out


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2002)

Looks good, I would add some sets in the 18-25 range, possibly "down sets" (last set of an exercise at a slightly lighter weight), for Golgi response, and don't forget 50-100 reps sets for shocking!

FC


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2002)

Okay, I've got my diet in order, for the most part.  Still working on training....we're having a slight disagreement on the legs, lol 

Gotta hit 6 litres of water a day, bi-weekly carb-up. This is my second day on this diet, third day low carbs.

*Feb. 20*

*Meal 1, 7:30 am*

2 coffee w/ 2 tbsp heavy cream
6 egg whites
1 yolk

1 Multi, b-complex, cal/mag, Vit C (500mg), 5 gm Glutamine

*Meal 2, 10:30 am*

Can tuna
1 tbsp reg. mayo
chopped green onion & celery

*Meal 3, Post w/o, 1:00*

1.25 scoops protein w/ water
4 strawberries
2 tbsp cream

Mixed salad w/ spinach, brocoli, celery, mushrooms, chopped onions...about 2 cups....just made a big salad & mixed it w/ 3 tbsp oil & vinegar so I don't know how much that is per serving??

1 tsp glut, cal/mag, vit C (500 mg)

*Meal 4, 5:00 pm*

Damn, got stuck at the hospital, I was starving by the time I got home!

1 can tuna mixed w/ 1 tbsp olive oil
'bout 2 cups of salad that I made earlier
1 oz chicken
1 cup green tea

*Meal 5, 8 pm*

3 oz steak
1 whole egg
rest of salad..about a cup
handful of green beans

*Meal 6, 10 pm*

1.25 Protein serving (didn't get around to cooking chicken  
1 tsp Omega Oil Blend
1 tbsp p/b.....want more!

*Total Water - 5.5 litres

TOTALS - 1679 cals, 83 fat, 36 carbs (10 fibre), Protein 193*

*****Doesn't include the 3 tbsp of oil & vinegar though....I can not find a breakdown for this!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2002)

*Wednesday, Feb 20*

1. Leg Extensions: 45/10+30/5, 30/15, 30/15...60 sec RI....at this point it went downhill  

2a. back squats, legs wider than normal: 70/10, 75/10, 75/8, 75/8.....0 sec RI

2b. Leg Press: one *&^%** plate a side/12, 10, 10, 10  .....120 sec RI

3a. DB SLDL: 30/12, 35/12, 35/12....could've gone on forever but didn't want to....0 sec RI

3b. Decline Harrop Curl, slow eccentric: 6, 6, 5....0 sec RI

3c. Lying leg curl: 30/10, 30/8, 25/8, toes out on first set, toes in on others....120 sec RI

Okay...this is where the 70 fuking reps of extensions were to come in......1 set of extensions & curls...15/15...you'll note it's not even close to 75....

Worst fuking workout I've ever had


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 20, 2002)

Your eating looks awesome!  What do you use for counting calories and breaking down macros.  I've never done that.  I've always estimated and I think I'm pretty close when I do estimate it out.  But I try not to.  

6weeks and 3 days starting tomorrow.  LOL.  Yes, I'm counting down every single last day...

I have butterflies in my stomach right now  

I just wish I knew what I was up against.    I'm happy with my progress, but then again scared s***less about what some of the other girls might look like compared to me.  

Oh well, I'll never know til I go.  I have to remind myself this is 'supposed to be' an all natural show.  There's always a couple suspicious looking chics though.


----------



## craig777 (Feb 21, 2002)

CLP, my trainer said that they only pull a couple of people out for testing at the all natural contests, so he told me to be prepared that some guys will take steroids anyways and take a chance of not being selected. He said that we can beat them anyways, after seeing the pictures of both of you two I know you can beat anyone. You are both incredibly beautiful ladies.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2002)

I use a combination of fitday.com (that's where I write everything down), a food count book & the actual labels on my food...I am very anal about counting, lol.

Diet/training for feb. 21:

*Thursday, Feb 21*

6 weeks & 2 days out...I'm gonna try and get a progress pic up in the next couple days. Still feel kinda bloated or something, mostly cause of the water I think. 

Energy is fine, but I think I need to carb up soon. Picking up some fibre supplement today cause I'm concerned I'm not getting enough.

*Meal 1, 7:30*

2 cups coffee w/ 2 tbsp cream
6 egg whites
1 yolk

multi, calcium, vit c, b-complex, tsp glut.

*Meal 2, 10:30 am*

can tuna
1 tbsp mayo
chopped green onion & celery
1/2 tbsp p/b

*Meal 3, 2:00 pm, post cardio*

1.25 serving Protein w/ water
4 strawberries
2 tbsp cream
2 cups mixed salad w/ oil & vinegar

vit c, tsp glut, cal/mag, fuking nasty fibre supplement...that shiat's nasty, I'd rather swallow (anything) but that stuff  

*Meal 4, 4:30 pm*

3 oz roast beef (I hope I'm allowed beef!!)
1 whole egg
.5 tbsp p/b
salad...the usual, lol

*Meal 5, 7:30 pm*

1 scoop protein
1 tbsp oil
1 oz chicken

....I gotta stop drinking my food!!!! I was stuck at the dojo though....no veggies either.

*Meal 6, 10:00 pm*

3 oz roast beef
1.5 oz chicken
1 tbsp mayo
half green pepper


*Total Water - 6 litres

TOTALS: 1818 cals, 98 fat  , 37 carbs (6 fibre), 190 protein*

*training*

35 minutes, Elliptical, Mod intensity, too sore for intervals.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 21, 2002)

Total Water - 6 litres 

TOTALS: 1818 cals, 98 fat , 37 carbs (6 fibre), 190 protein 

training 

35 minutes, Elliptical, Mod intensity, too sore for intervals.



Very impressive! but how does one eat 1 oz of chicken?

Sore? Sore is good!

FC


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fat Cell *_
> Total Water - 6 litres
> 
> TOTALS: 1818 cals, 98 fat , 37 carbs (6 fibre), 190 protein
> ...



Sore is not good when you need to work your splits & flexibility, lol!!

I weigh and measure everything that goes in my mouth


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2002)

*Friday, Feb 22*

Woke up this morning feeling lean and tight, it was great! Get to carb up tonight, as per Dr. orders. I can't wait!!! I so want that oatmeal, lol! Took some progress pics this morning...quality/lighting sucks as usual, but it gives an idea anyway.

My tan is fading...should have gone in on Monday, won't get there till tomorrow!

*Meal 1, 7:30 am*

2 coffee w/ 2 tbsp cream
4 oz chicken

Multi, b-complex, calcium, vit c, tsp glut, fibre supp  :throwup: 

*Meal 2, 10:30 am*

6 egg whites
2 yolks
2 cups veggies w/ oil & vinegar

*Meal 3, 2:00 pm, Post W/O*

1.25 serving protein w/ water
1 tbsp Omega Oil blend
4 strawberries
1/2 cucumber
1 green pepper

vit c, cal/mag, glut & fibre

*Meal 4, 5:00 pm*

can tuna
1 tbsp mayo
1/2 tbsp olive oil
chopped green onions/celery

*Meal 5, 8:00 pm*

4 oz roast beast
1 oz chicken
1 whole egg

*Meal 6, 10 pm*

1 cup old fashioned oats
1/2 banana
tsp cinnamon
6 oz sweet potato
1 tbsp p/b

I wasn't sure I could fit all that in my mouth at one sitting! It was almost too much to handle, but somehow, I stuffed it all down my throat...and swallowed! The oats though...I'm used to the quickies and I gotta say this was nice for a change  

*TOTAL WATER - 6 litres

totals: 2041 cals, 91 fat, 113 carbs, 187 protein*

*Training:*

I've never really trained like a bb before...it takes some getting used to!!!

1. Smith, slight incline: 60/8, 70/6, 70/6, 70/5, 60/7, 60/7....60 sec RI

2a. CG bench: 40/12, 50/10, 50/8, 40/14.....0 sec RI

2b. EZ Curl: 45/8, 35/10, 35/10.....60 sec RI

3. DB Pullover: 15/14, 20/14, 25/10....60 sec RI...I've only done these once before and it was a long time ago!

4a. Flat DB Press: 25/8, 25/6, 25/6.....0 sec RI

4b. Flyes: 15/6, 12/10, 12/8.....60 sec RI

5. Standing Alternating DB Curl: 15/10, 15/10, 15/8

Might go back later for cardio.

*didn't get to cardio!*

Feb 22, 2002 - front

Feb 22, 2002 - back

Feb 22, 2002 - back

Feb 22, 2002 - front


----------



## kuso (Feb 22, 2002)

God damn it.......I`m gonna have to get myself one of those covers for my keyboard so it`s easier to clean the drool off.  

Looking great!!!

I LUV that first one.


----------



## craig777 (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't know Kuso, I thought she was looking a little loose and flabby.

Just kidding, looking great w8.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2002)

LOL...thanks guys, here's an ab shot from last week:

abs


----------



## kuso (Feb 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> LOL...thanks guys, here's an ab shot from last week:
> 
> abs


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2002)

lmfao!!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 22, 2002)

wow w8 looking ripped, great job...


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 22, 2002)

Alright, enough is enough, I've held my tongue for as long as I can.  If you people don't knock it off with the mutual admiration society I WILL take advantage of this golden opportunity!!! 



> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_I am very anal about counting.






P.S.  Nice butt w8.


----------



## Pitboss (Feb 22, 2002)

Damn those legs have grown!!!!!!!!!! Your back also looks quite a bit wider than your last comp... kicking ass!!!!!!! 

and abs... oh I love those speed bumps to great pleasures.. he he


----------



## mmafiter (Feb 22, 2002)

_w8lifter gagged_ 



> I weigh and measure everything that goes in my mouth



Oh yeah baby!


----------



## Pitboss (Feb 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> _w8lifter gagged_
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kuso (Feb 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> _w8lifter gagged_
> 
> 
> ...




I think she also mentioned she never puts anything more than 1.5 oz in either............


----------



## mmafiter (Feb 22, 2002)

> I think she also mentioned she never puts anything more than 1.5 oz in either............



HEY! That was uncalled for!  And just for that I put a little picture in my signature line for you chronic palm pilots! Deal with that mental image on your next big "night out"!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fat Cell *_
> 
> Sore? Sore is good!
> 
> FC



Okay...now that I think about it, sore _is_ good 


......biatch....gagged?


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 22, 2002)

the last several post's..lmao..thanks for the smile you guys..keep kicking butt in the gym and eating right W8,you'll do greatttttt


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 22, 2002)

You have absolutely awesome legs w8.  Dang!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2002)

mmafiter
Glad-i-ate-r

Take this as a compliment, I think your woman is "all that", and I wouldn't let her out of the Bedroom till she taps out, and says "Daddy!"

TOTALLY HOT!

I'm new here so don't flame me!

FC


----------



## mmafiter (Feb 23, 2002)

Fat cell; there are guys on here that say much MUCH more perverse things than that! After a while you'll see what I mean, of course w8lifter has just as filthy a mouth as they do.

Everytime I hear the song "She ain't pretty she just looks that way." It reminds me of w8lifter, watchout guys she's a psycho trapped in a babes body.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Fat cell; there are guys on here that say much MUCH more perverse things than that! After a while you'll see what I mean, of course w8lifter has just as filthy a mouth as they do.
> 
> Everytime I hear the song "She ain't pretty she just looks that way." It reminds me of w8lifter, watchout guys she's a psycho trapped in a babes body.




So your saying forget "Respect", go right to the "Trashing".  My experience has been that even "The Queen Bitch of the Universe" gets tamed in the bedroom, every room for that matter!  The secret is to screw the "psycho" out of them!

Thanks

FC


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> This sounds like a fun journey



Yeah, but I've seen the way you eat  (4oz of chicken, a real woman eats at least 6) and the way you train, you might be to FRAIL to finish the journey!

FC


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fat Cell *_
> 
> 
> Yeah, but I've seen the way you eat  (4oz of chicken, a real woman eats at least 6) and the way you train, you might be to FRAIL to finish the journey!
> ...



Yeah, but I know when to tag in a friend


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2002)

CHAMPION! 
(new word for AWESOME)



FC


----------



## mmafiter (Feb 23, 2002)

Once again w8 you've turned a non-pornal post (your freakin online training journal) into something nasty. As usual whenever I read one of your posts, I need to have a shower, I feel dirty.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2002)

*Feb 23, sat*

*Meal 1, 8:00 pm*

2 coffee w/ cream
6 egg whites
1 yolk

1 multi, b-complex, vit c, cal, 1 tsp glut.

*Meal 2, 11 am*

4 oz chicken w/ salad & oil/vinegar dressing
1 tbsp p/b

*Meal 3, 2:00 pm*

1.5 serving Protein
4 strawberries
1 tbsp Omega Oil Blend
1 cup green beans

*Meal 4, 6:00 pm*

SIX OUNCES CHICKEN
stirfried in olive oil w/ veggies

...though I think the 6 oz was too much protein at once   

*Meal 5, 8:00 pm*

can tuna w/ tbsp mayo
1 cup salad

*Meal 6, 10:30*

3 oz chicken
1 tbsp p/b

*Not even hungry for this last meal*

*TOTAL WATER = 5 litres* - not enough!

*Totals: 1755 cals, 88 fat, 19 carbs, 210 protein*

Finally got to tanning today.

Rest Day..no training.

*I'm weakening!!!!! I had thoughts of sugar today...I so wanted to lick the spatula after making the kids a fruit smoothie...LOL!!!*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2002)

Lick what? 

I would drop the green beans in meal three, and consider better spacing of the meals!  Your newly discovered fat is what is satiating your appetite (I meant for food), so in two hours, you will not be hungry, not good!

You could keep this schedule and go to five meals on non training days, but that would be better left for your first "tweak" in another two weeks when your body acapts to this plan!

FC


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fat Cell *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2002)

Yeah, I've had that oral intercourse thing, probably not good to hold ones fluids for too long, I should take more breaks!

The meal timing dilemma is a common thing on Weekends, many times 5 meals work better than 6, less activity (in the gym), less calories (although thinking in terms of Macronutrients, works much better!)

FC


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 24, 2002)

I think I need a beer after reading all this...wait, I'm already drunk (again)  Tee hee....


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2002)

*Feb. 24*

*Meal 1, 8 am*

2 coffee w/ 2 tbsp cream
6 egg whites
1 yolk

1 tsp glutamine

*Meal 2, 11 am post w/o*

1.25 protein w/ water
1 tbsp Omega Oil Blend
4 strawberries
2 cups mixed salad w/ oil & vinegar

1 multi, calcium, b-complex, vit c, 1 tsp glut

*Meal 3, 2 pm*

Can of tuna
tbsp olive oil
2 cups salad w/ oil & vinegar

*Meal 4, 5 pm*

4 oz beef
whackload of mushrooms
1/2 tbsp p/b

*Meal 5, 8 pm*

3 oz steak
2 whole eggs

*Meal 6, 11 pm*

protein w/ 1 tbsp oil
1 cup salad

*Totals: 1651 cals, 93 fat, 16 carbs, 178 protein*

*TOTAL WATER = 6 litres*

I'm totally getting used to the water now, I can't believe how fast I go through it now.

So, I'm wondering if I'm gonna have to cut p/b out soon, cause I'm almost out of the jar and if I can't have it, I don't want it in the house!    

I think I need to tweak, Doc!!!! I know it's only been a week but it feels like I do. 

*Training*

Warm up w/ shrugs, side laterals, external rotations

Smith Press: bar/10, bar+10/4, bar+10/4, bar+5/4, bar/10

Side Laterals, 3 drop sets: 12/8 + 10/4 + 5/6; 12/6 + 10/4 +5/10; 12/6 + 10/4 + 5/10...30 sec rest in between each drop set, no rest between drops

Shrugs, 3 drop sets: 35/20 + 30/10 +25/10; 35/15 + 30/8 +25/8; 35/12 + 30/8 + 25/8...rest, same as above

Front Laterals, drop sets: 10/10 + 5/15, 10/12 + 5/15, 10/12 + 5/12...rest same as above

Rear laterals, drop sets: 12/8 + 10/7 + 5/10; 12/6 + 10/6 + 5/10, 12/6 + 10/8 + 5/12

Calves

Toe Press on leg press: 3 sets...4 plates/12...toes in

Standing Calf Raise, drop set: 110/15 + 85/12 + 55/12, 110/14 + 85/12 +55/12; 110/10 + 85/10 + 55/10 rest as above, toes in

Seated Calf, toes in: 20/12, 12, 10, 10, 8, 8...10 sec rest

Set of reverse curls on decline in between each calf exercise

Okay....so I'll probably get hell for this workout...that's okay, give it to me Doc, I'm ready for a good tearing up      

I forgot to add I did 15 minutes of intervals on the stepper, 30 sec on, 30 sec off.

My left knee feels like someone heel-hooked me and I didn't tap, LOL, it really hurts...don't know what the hell I did to it!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 25, 2002)

*Feb 25*

*Meal one, 7:30 am*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
6 egg whites
1 yolk

1 multi, b-complex, calcium, fibre (ick...I won't say what this shit reminds me of, but if I can swallow this.....), tsp glut.

*Meal 2, 10:30*

Tuna
tbsp mayo

*Meal 3, 1:30, post w/o*

1.25 protein w/ water
2 tbsp cream
3 strawberries

1 tsp glut, cal/mag

*Meal 4, 4:30 pm*

Can tuna w/ tbsp olive oil
celery/cucumber
1 tbsp p/b

*Meal 5, 7:30 pm*

(at the dojo)
1.5 protein w/ water
1 tbsp Oil blend

*Meal 6, 10:30 pm*

5 oz chicken
1 tbsp p/b
salad w/ 1 tbsp oil&vinegar

*Total Water = 6 litres*

*Totals: 1662 cals, 95 fat, 22 carbs, 172 protein*

I stopped counting the veggies cause I'm being lazy, DP, that's why I think the cals look lower, but I'm eating the same things/portions.

I hate cutting....every time I cut, my nails start breaking....what a fucking pisser!

*Training*

1. Warm up w/ 2 sets 4 pullups & 1 set 4 chins

2. Plate-loaded rows, different hand position each set: 25's/10, 10, 10, 16, 10...30 sec rest.

3a. Cable-rows, drop sets: 120/10 + 110/5 +110/5; 120/8 + 110/3 +100/3; 110/8 + 100/5 +90/5; 100/8 + 90/5 + 80/5...0 sec RI

3b. Str8 arm pulldowns (if that's what they're called): 60/10, 50/10, 40/14...0 sec RI ....never done these before, don't even know if I did them right???

4. T-Bars: 85/8...stopped to change to smaller plates     , 75/8, 75/8....I haven't done these for months, was up to 110lbs...WTF?!

5. Hyper Extensions: 20, 15, 13

My forearms & calves are killing me from yesterday!


----------



## mmafiter (Feb 26, 2002)

> I stopped counting the veggies cause I'm being lazy, DP,



Everytime you write DP, I get a nasty mental image.

Oh here, I'll give myself the naughty finger for that!


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *Feb 25*
> I stopped counting the veggies cause I'm being lazy, DP



I'm glad you said something mmafiter, I figured I'd get biatch slapped if I went there. 




> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> I hate cutting....every time I cut, my nails start breaking....what a fucking pisser!



On the other hand I do feel safe saying, "WAAAAAAAAAAAAA, I broke a nail.   WAAAAAAAAAAAA"   Jeeze, can she get any more prissy and whiney???


----------



## Pitboss (Feb 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *1 multi, b-complex, calcium, fibre (ick...I won't say what this shit reminds me of, but if I can swallow this.....), tsp glut.
> 
> I hate cutting....every time I cut, my nails start breaking....what a fucking pisser!*


*

he he, she said swallow... LOL

okay what't this??? Shit??? fucking???? I don't believe that to be the proper language we expect to find comingfrom a mod. That is not a very good example *


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 26, 2002)

Yeah!!!  You pornal mods should watch your language, some of us are sensitive and easily upset.


----------



## Pitboss (Feb 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Oh here, I'll give myself the naughty finger for that!



uhm ya know we really didn't need to know that.. being that it's anal sex month and all but still didn't need to know that.....


----------



## mmafiter (Feb 26, 2002)

You're a sick, sick man Pitboss.


----------



## Pitboss (Feb 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> You're a sick, sick man Pitboss.



Hey I'm not the one giving myself the naughty finger... I might have a part in the kitten killings but not the finger...


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2002)

Guys!  WTF?  you are taking my innocent little comments about my day and twisting and turning them all around  If I weren't so pornal, I'd be really mad right now. Ya'll are lucky


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2002)

*Feb 26*

*Meal 1, 7:30 am*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
5 egg whites
2 yolks

1 multi, b-complex, calcium, vit c, 1 tsp glut, fibre.

*Meal 2, 11:00 am*

Canned tuna
1 tbsp mayo
celery/onions
1 tbsp p/b

*Meal 3, 2:30 post w/o*

1.5 protein
3 tbsp cream
2 strawberries
1/2 cucumber

*Meal 4, 5:30*

4 oz beef w/ mushrooms
1 tbsp p/b

*Meal 5, 8:00 *

4 oz chicken
1/2 tbsp oil (downed it straight    )
1/2 cup  or so salad w/ oil & vinegar.

*Meal 6, 11:00 pm*

a mix of 2 proteins, hopefully it equals 30 grams 
1 tbsp p/b

calcium, vit c, glut

*Totals: 1810 cals, 97 fat, 23 carb, 201 protein*

*Total Water = 6 litre*

*Training*

25 minutes elliptical...very intense, people were staring    

10 minute fast walk on treadmill, 10 grade.

I'm soooooo sore today.


----------



## kuso (Feb 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> I'm soooooo sore today.



I guess it was someone with more than 1.5 oz then.
 LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2002)

*February 27*

*Meal 1, 7:30*

2 coffee
2tbsp cream
4 oz chicken

1 multi, b-complex, calcium, vit c, fibre, glut

*Meal 2, 10:30*

Had to get new protein cause they didn't have the prolab...sportpharma, 2 scoops = 110 cals, 23 pro, 1.5 fat, 3 carbs...so I'm gonna have to use 3 scoops a serving, it should last a whole week w/ the two of us....GGGRRRRR!!!

2.5 scoops
1 tbsp oil
4 strawberries

*Meal 3, 1:30 pm*

Can Tuna w/ stalk celery
1 tbsp olive oil
2 egg whites

*Meal 4, 4:30 pm*

5 egg whites
1 yolk
1 tbsp mayo
1 oz chicken

*Meal 5, 7:00 pm*

1.25 serving protein
1 tbsp oil

*Meal 6, 10:30*

1 cup oats
6 oz sweet potato w/ cinnamon (taste just like candy)
1 small banana
1 tbsp p/b

Banned from P/B...      ...this is bullshit!     

*Total Water 5.5 litres* I think I'm gonna puke from all the water...are we really sure that this much is good for you?      4.5 litres by 3 pm     ****I was supposed to increase my water, but it really made me feel sick to my stomach. I can't keep up w/ the amt of food AND the amt of water...my gut hurts!

*Training*

NOt a good day for training...car was in the shop all day, couldn't get to the gym, basically skipped my leg w/o, got the car back, got to the gym for cardio...had a flat   

Managed to get 30 minutes in....woo hoo.


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 27, 2002)

Car trouble is almost as stressful as running late for something, or kids fighting over stupid things!!!  That will get  your adrenalin and heart rate up.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2002)

You bet...nothing fuels a w/o more than a murderous rage, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2002)

*Feb. 28*

* Meal 1, 7:30 am*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
4 oz chicken

*Meal 2, 11:30 am * - don't yell, I did it on purpose!

6 egg whites
2 yolks...cooked in olive oil
2 cups salad w/ oil

*Meal 3, 3:00 pm, post training*

1.25 protein
1 tbsp flax
4 strawberries
1.5 cups salad w/ oil& vinegar

*Meal 4, 6:30 pm*

5 oz chicken
2 tsp flax...straight fuking up...I'm so hardcore   
1/2 tbsp p/b....shhhh, don't tell
mixed veggies w/ homemade flax oil& vinegar 

*Meal 5, 10:00 pm*

can tuna
1 tbsp mayo
2 whole eggs

*totals: 1529 cals, 82 fat, 16 carbs, 177 protein*.....5 meals, not so bad, lol.

*Total Water = Only 5 litres*

*Training*

God I had no energy to do anything today...Could barely lift the weights, barely move my legs...just really tired!

Smith Press: bar/15, 8, 7, 7

Side Laterals: 10/15 + 5/15, 10/10 + 5/10, 10/10 + 5/10

Shrugs: 30/20 + 25/12, 30/20 + 25/10, 30/20 + 25/10

Front Raises: 10/10 + 5/15 x 2, 10/15 + 5/15

Rear: 10/20 + 5/10, 10/12 + 5/10, 10/10 + 5/12

Rest Intervals....none to report!

15 minutes elliptical
15 intervals on stepper <--- really like that

Ugh! I'm tired!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 1, 2002)

*March 1*----5 weeks & two days out!

*Meal 1, 7:30*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
6 egg whites
1 yolk

*Meal 2, 10:30*

tuna
1 tbsp mayo
2 cups mixed veggies

*Meal 3, 2:00, post w/o*

1.25 serving protein w/ water
1 tbsp flax oil
4 strawberries
1.5 cups mixed veggies w/ flax oil& vinegar

*Meal 4, 5:00*

2 oz lean ground beef
4 egg whites
1 yolk

*Meal 5, 8:00*

Can tuna
1 tbsp mayo
1/2 tbsp p/b

*Meal 6, 10 pm*

4 oz chicken
2 cups salad w/ oil& vinegar
1/2 tbsp p/b

*Totals: 1542 cals, 82 fat, 17 carbs, 179 protein*

I'm outta veggies & too lazy to go shopping, I'm gonna starve tonight.

*Total water = 9 litres* 

*Training*

Never worked bi's/tri's together before!

1a. EZ curl: 45/8, 45/8, 35/12, 35/12
1b. Overhead DB ext: 30/7, 30/7, 25/12, 25/8

2a. Lying tri ext: 35/8, 35/8, 35/8
2b. Standing Hammer curl: 15/10, 15/9, 15/8

3a. Preacher curl: 35/12, 35/12, 30/20
3b. Tri pressdown: 70/10 + 60/8, 70/8 + 60/5 + 50/5, 60/12 + 50/10

15 minutes of intervals on stepper
10 minutes elliptical
10 minutes treadmill

I think tomorrow's supposed to be a rest day...I really need it (and sleep), maybe I'll actually rest.....but probably not, lol, I want to do some kickboxing tomorrow.


----------



## CLPgold (Mar 1, 2002)

I love flax oil w8.  Mmm, on a baked potato w/green onions 
and straight up, salads, veggies...

Woooooo, time 5 weeks left.  I'm so indecisive, but I think I'm going to do the figure again instead now.  I don't want to cut up too much and lose the muscle.  I want to save it for July!!!  It's all good either way.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 1, 2002)

9 liters, damn most women have bladders the size of walnuts!  That would mean like 81 trips to the bathroom!  Probably why you did cardio for 15, 10 and 10 minutes, you had to pee in between machines!


FC

p.s  Do I sense a psyche going on here CLP, how's you BF% going? A potato is good for plus .3%, hits the blood stream sweeter than sugar, GI like 138 or something? Might as well wear it on your ass!


----------



## CLPgold (Mar 1, 2002)

Psyche?  

BF is holding at 9.5%.  Just around the a$$ (aggghhh) and upper thigh is holding onto some bf and fluid.  Got 5 weeks so it's OK. I still have some boobs left too.

Haven't had potatoes in about 3-4weeks I think.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 1, 2002)

Sounds lean, your about two weeks away from veins in your abs!

How many sites for your BF test?

FC


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fat Cell *_
> 9 liters, damn most women have bladders the size of walnuts!  That would mean like 81 trips to the bathroom!  Probably why you did cardio for 15, 10 and 10 minutes, you had to pee in between machines!
> FC



Yeah, I pretty much think the person who made me drink 9 litres should be punished severely.


----------



## CLPgold (Mar 1, 2002)

4 sites.  Tris, bis, subscap and iliac crest.  If I added in hamstring it would probably be up 5%  LOL.  Front of thigh skinfold measurement and calf are lean also.  It's just my one trouble area.  I've always had a BUM.  Not sideways, just out like a flygirl bubble butt.  That's why I need some  boobs to proportion me out, but sadly the boobs will be gone in about 3-4more weeks.

I'm getting veiny through my arms and forearms, and even abs.  There's that one spot that runs like a V down to the pelvic bone that's getting good with the veins coming up on each side.  And the calves are OK.  Again, my upper thigh/lower glutes (darn saddle bags) are the problem.  .  It can, and will go away.  I just have to discipline myself more to make sure it stays leaner year round.

If I do figure instead of bb I need to stay a little softer so I'm a little nerve wracked on how lean to get.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Pitboss (Mar 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah, I pretty much think the person who made me drink 9 litres should be punished severely.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_



Looking for your daily thrashings are we sweetie


----------



## Pitboss (Mar 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Looking for your daily thrashings are we sweetie



Yes please


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> 4 sites.  Tris, bis, subscap and iliac crest.  If I added in hamstring it would probably be up 5%  LOL.  Front of thigh skinfold measurement and calf are lean also.  It's just my one trouble area.  I've always had a BUM.  Not sideways, just out like a flygirl bubble butt.  That's why I need some  boobs to proportion me out, but sadly the boobs will be gone in about 3-4more weeks.
> 
> I'm getting veiny through my arms and forearms, and even abs.  There's that one spot that runs like a V down to the pelvic bone that's getting good with the veins coming up on each side.  And the calves are OK.  Again, my upper thigh/lower glutes (darn saddle bags) are the problem.  .  It can, and will go away.  I just have to discipline myself more to make sure it stays leaner year round.
> ...




w8, sorry to use your journal for this, butt it may help you too!

4-site is not very accurate, and if you really are 9.5%, were you to drop water in 5 weeks when leaner, you may end up with SLB (Skinny Little Bitch) Syndrome!  Goal for the show would be 8-9%!

Try using a JP-7W (Jackson Pollack 7 site for women) or a Parrillo 9 site (eliminates age and more for athletes), here are some URL's

http://weightrainer.virtualave.net/bodycalc.html

http://maelstrom.seos.uvic.ca/people/zahariev/misc/bf_methods.html 

(go to the woman's pages)

Good Luck!

FC


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2002)

*March 2*

I actually slept in!!!!!!

*Meal 1, 9:00 am*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
6 egg whites
2 yolks

1 multi, b-complex, calcium, vit c, glut.

*Meal 2, 1:00 pm, post training*

1.5 serving protein w/ water
1 tbsp flax oil
4 strawberries

*Meal 3, 4:00 pm*

5 oz chicken
1 tbsp p/b
2 cups salad w/ oil&vinegar

*Meal 4, 7:00 pm*

tuna
olive oil
salad w/ oil& vinegar

*Meal 5, 10 pm*

Same as meal 2 
veggies

Shouldn't have had another shake but didn't feel like anything else.

*Totals: 1516 cals, 82 fat, 25 carbs, 172 protein*


*Total Water = 6 litres*

5 meals for sure today!!

*Training*

Six 3-minute rounds of kickboxing, 30 sec RI. Felt good to train again...my knuckles are all scraped up....a good pain   

Was gonna hit the gym for cardio, but it is supposed to be a rest day and I need the rest!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> How do ya figure 10 for endurance? I have been reading till I'm blue in the face and everything I've read has said 12+ for endurance  Please show me where you've seen 10+.



What, no cardio, me either, NO motivation!


Try 18-25 for Golgi Response, and 50-100 for shocking!

FC


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2002)

> Try 18-25 for Golgi Response, and 50-100 for shocking!
> 
> FC



...and when you're done that, do another set, no rest, and one last set.....Pain is good....keep going till you're screaming Mommy


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2002)

Women say "Daddy!" 

(how did you know I was insatiable?)

FC


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2002)

*Sun. Mar. 3*

Doc, we are sooo gonna kick ass at this comp! I was a little worried about my ass coming in...but it'll be right on schedule, I am leaning out quite nicely...got the veins in the tummy, which is always cool. I'm gonna take some more progress pics this week....for your eyes only this time though...no more pics online till after I win...must keep an element of surprise!

*Meal 1, 8 am*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
6 egg whites
2 yolks

....you're right about the coffee & the cream, not gonna cut it yet, but eventually will have to.

*Meal 2, 12 pm*

tuna
mayo
Salad w/ oil&vinegar

*Meal 3, 4 pm, post w/o*

1.5 servings protein w/ water
4 strawberries
1 tbsp flax
1 cup veggies w/ oil&vingegar

*Meal 4, 7 pm*

4 oz lean steak w/ mushrooms
1 whole egg

*Meal 5, 10 pm*

1 cup oats
7 oz sweet potato w/ cinnamon
1 banana
1 tbsp p/b

*Totals: 1867 cals, 79 fat, 140 carbs, 152 protein*

I was hoping to get some extra calories in today but too busy to eat, drink or even pee today!

*Total Water = 6 litres*

I think it's a carb-up day....remind me to tease you about how good the damn banana tastes    

*Training*

Flat Bench: 60/12, 70/8, 75/4 (almost got stuck under the bar here    must've lost some strength or not enough rest or something!, 70/6, 60/6

DB pullovers: 20/20, 25/12, 25/10

Close grip bench: 50/12, 50/11, 50/8

CAble X-overs: 30/8 + 20/8, 30/5 + 20/5, 20/8

Incline Flyes: 15/12, 15/10, 15/8

Pec Dec:..this damn thing was made for 6 ft men, I swear! 35/15, 35/15

Tried not to do too many pressing movements, my tri's were sore from yesterday and the day before, I was too tired to lift very much anyway.

Had a shitty cardio session...waiting for people to get off the machine I want!  

15 min treadmill
20 elliptical
10 minutes, pnf stretching/working my splits

*I am officially dead freaking tired!!!*


----------



## kuso (Mar 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *Sun. Mar. 3*
> 
> I was a little worried about my ass coming in
> ...



First of all, glad to hear your butt will be on time....I hate it when mines late. 

Secondly...as I obviously won`t be at the show....I`m hoping this "your eyes only" is refering to MINE!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2002)

Oh, sorry Kuso............it's not! LOL


----------



## kuso (Mar 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Oh, sorry Kuso............it's not! LOL




 ...........  ...............  .................  

Oh well...it was worth a shot.


----------



## Lorraine (Mar 3, 2002)

Hey W8,
Sorry I haven't been by in a while.  Just thought I'd make a quick peek in your journal to say, GO GIRL!

Hang in there...April will be here before you know it and you're going to Rock!

Have you got your suits and outfits all squared away?  I forget if you have to do a routine or not.  If so, how are you doing on it?

I was actually thinking of planning a visit to with my family in TO just so I could come see ya compete, but I have another trip I have to make in May.  Make sure to take plenty of pictures.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2002)

*Mar 4*

Supposed to be back day today...but I'm taking it off! Including cardio....just posing & routine today.

*Meal 1, 7:30*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
4 oz chicken

*Meal 2, 10:30*

Canned Tuna
1 tbsp mayo
1 whole egg
veggies

*Meal 3, 2:00 pm*

1.5 serving protein
1 tbsp flax
4 strawberries
mixed veggies w/ dressing

*Meal 4, 5 pm*

1 can salmon mixed w/ 1.5 tbsp mayo...1/2 the serving
4 egg whites
salad

*Meal 5, 7:45*

Other half of the salmon
2 oz chicken
salad w/ oil&vinegar

*Meal 6, 10:30*

Can tuna
olive oil
salad

*Totals: 1680 cals, 91 fat, 13 carbs, 196 protein*

*Total Water = 6 litres*

My entire upper body is so sore and tired, it hurts to move!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2002)

Hi Lorraine...good to hear from you!

I only just finished my oxygen submission now  by the time I get it to them I'm gonna have my pics from the comp! LOL

I think I've got everything under control, need to work more on my routine...sometimes need a kick in the ass on that, but I'm getting it


----------



## Lorraine (Mar 4, 2002)

Are you supplementing with glutamine to help with the soreness?  

That always seems to help me as well as making sure I'm taking in enough protein.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2002)

Yes....I keep forgetting to write it down though  My mind is so occupied w/ everything else!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes....I keep forgetting to write it down though  My mind is so occupied w/ everything else!




Looks like you need a release of some kind!


Maybe drink a bunch of water today, you'll get one such release!


FC


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 5, 2002)

I can think of a better release than peeing every three minutes!


----------



## Pitboss (Mar 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I can think of a better release than peeing every three minutes!



Uhm increase in bran then maybe????


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 5, 2002)

*Mar 5*

*Meal 1, 7:30*

2 coffee
3 tbsp cream
1.25 Protein

*Meal 2, 10:30*

Canned tuna w/ onions
1 tbsp mayo
1.5 cups salad w/ oil&vinegar

*Meal 3, 2:00 pm, post w/o*

1.5 serving protein w/ water
1 tbsp flax seed oil
4 strawberries
1 cup veggies w/ oil&vinegar

*Meal 4, 5 pm*

4 oz chicken breast
1 tbsp p/b
salad w/ oil&vinegar

*Meal 5, 8 pm*

2 oz lean beef
2 whole eggs
1 white
1/2 green pepper

*Totals - 1660 cals, 89 fat, 23 carb, 192 protein*

*Total Water - 9 litres*

So much for the tweaks I was talking about   

No water till noon tomorrow! Then pics.

*Training*

Too tired for chins today...

1a. Plate-loaded rows, different hand position each set: 35/12, 35/12, 35/10, 35/10...I've gotten way stronger on these, 3-4 weeks ago I was only doing 35/6 w/ 90 RI!

1b. Hyper-Extensions, full contraction at top: 20, 12, 12

2. Lat Pull, WG: 90/4 + 75/4 + 60/4; 75/6 + 60/6; 75/7 + 60/4 + 45/12

3. Cable Rows: 120/9 + 110/4 + 100/4; 110/8 + 100/5 + 90/5; 100/10 + 90/4 + 80/5

Cardio....Got major cramps in the middle of my cardio, that's never happened before!

30 minutes Elliptical.


----------



## SteveDeBeave (Mar 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Cardio....Got major cramps in the middle of my cardio, that's never happened before!



9 sets of rows would give me the cramps!

63%P, 8%C, 29%F  LOW carbs may be a cause also.

Nice workouts W8!  I'm going to have to show my wife your journal.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2002)

Warned you about a multi-mineral (iron-free for men) with that much water I did!  It may take a few days to get your electrolyte and mineral balance back and stop cramping, get some!

FC


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fat Cell *_
> Warned you about a multi-mineral (iron-free for men) with that much water I did!  It may take a few days to get your electrolyte and mineral balance back and stop cramping, get some!
> 
> FC



Yes Daddy........


----------



## Jenny (Mar 6, 2002)

Wow W8, you're doing so great! You're such an inspiration..


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2002)

Thanks Nike_Girl 

_*Missing!* 

One pair of boobs, if found, please return ASAP!_

 

*Mar. 6 *

*Meal 1, 7 am*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
4 oz chicken

*Meal 2, 10:30 am*

3 whole eggs
3 egg whites
broccoli

*Meal 3, 2:00 pm, post w/o*

1.5 serving protein
1 tbsp flax seed oil
celery

*Meal 4, 5 pm*

Tuna
tbsp mayo
chopped onion & celery
1 whole egg

*Meal 5, 8:30*

4 oz chicken
tbsp p/b (outta veggies again!)

*Meal 6, 11 pm*

Same as 4, minus the egg

*Totals: 1673 cals, 88 fat, 14 carb, 201 protein*

*Total Water - Lost count, I think 4.5 litres*

*Training*

25 minutes elliptical
15 minutes stepper....30 intervals.

Got some good practicing in today on posing & routine!


----------



## Pitboss (Mar 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> _*Missing!*
> 
> One pair of boobs, if found, please return ASAP!_



Do I have to


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Do I have to




LMFAO! Yes dammit....I should have known you took them!


----------



## Pitboss (Mar 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> LMFAO! Yes dammit....I should have known you took them!



Well I'm not done playing with them.. besides you're weren't planning on using them were you?


----------



## CLPgold (Mar 6, 2002)

I think our boobs must have eloped somewhere  

Thanks for the site info FC  

Looks and sounds like things are going awesome.

Now I'm starting to get nervous about how close the comp is.  I think I'm mostly nervous about the preparation actually getting there.  Organizing kids and pets.  Making it to the meeting the night before on time.  Driving all the way there.  Making sure I pack everything.  Hoping the roads are OK.  Making sure the house is tidy, laundry done, all errands done, loose ends at work done etc...etc...


----------



## Pitboss (Mar 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> Now I'm starting to get nervous about how close the comp is.  I think I'm mostly nervous about the preparation actually getting there.  Organizing kids and pets.  Making it to the meeting the night before on time.  Driving all the way there.  Making sure I pack everything.  Hoping the roads are OK.  Making sure the house is tidy, laundry done, all errands done, loose ends at work done etc...etc...



Sounds like someone needs a nice hot bath, followed with a long, relaxing massage...


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Sounds like someone needs a nice hot bath, followed with a long, relaxing massage...



Hey...I thought your hands were busy!


CLP....everything will be fine...go have your bath


----------



## Pitboss (Mar 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Hey...I thought your hands were busy!
> ...



Who said anything about using my hands to give her a massage???


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 6, 2002)

W8, I gotta tell ya.  You're pretty inspiring!  Isn't it hard to eat all that bland stuff??  How do you spice it up?

Curious... I need to change my eating habits next.

Summer's JUST around the corner!  

S


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2002)

I think she is fuking awesome!


FC


----------



## kuso (Mar 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fat Cell *_
> I think she is fuking awesome!
> 
> 
> FC




FC....why don`t you tell us how you really feel??!!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> FC....why don`t you tell us how you really feel??!!



No need for him to do that, I got the msg


----------



## craig777 (Mar 7, 2002)

W8,

Let Pitboss keep the boobs and play with them, it will keep him occupied. Boobs are overrated anyways. A great ass and legs are the best.  

I am just curious but do the judges score higher for the women with larger breasts. That wouldn't seem to be fair, although as the Olympics showed judging isn't fair. If that were true you would have a lot of women having breast implants.

You are doing great, keep it up and I also am glad to hear that your ass will show up on time.


----------



## elvn (Mar 7, 2002)

Hey w8lifter,
I was looking at the WSNO web site for some fit diets and I came across a pssting by a peson by your name andwondered if it was you.  
If it was, the diet is much different from the one you are on now.  I know I've asked many times about the keto type diet but have yet to try it b/c it requires lots of mental stamina which I am lacking right now. 
Anyways, in regards to how you eat now and what you ate before, do you find the present diet to be doing better thing for your physique? Are you happy with your present diet?  
What ratio do you use for your nutrient split in the offseason to still maintain your muscularity but keep your BF low also.
And good luck on April 6!!


----------



## Pitboss (Mar 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> I am just curious but do the judges score higher for the women with larger breasts. That wouldn't seem to be fair, although as the Olympics showed judging isn't fair. If that were true you would have a lot of women having breast implants.



While I have never been a judge or asked to be a judge, but I 'd still have to say that "breasts" can be an influence in judging. If you look at most fitness competitors over the years that have graced tha magazines.. meanign they have placed top in their class at one point or another they almost all have implants. 

Alot of times though it has to do with the fact that as women lose BF they tend to lose their boobs to and that can have a mental effect on how they feel about themselves...


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 7, 2002)

Regarding the implants....women are frequently praised backstage for their physique and told just how much better it would be w/ implants! I'm sure ya'll can do the math! Hasn't happened to me yet, but I'm sure it will eventually, in which case I'll enjoy some kung-fu fighting.

Elvn....I don't think I've ever posted any diet at WNSO...may though??? In any case, before I was even preparing for this comp, I reviewed my old journals and let me tell you...I wasn't even gonna follow them at all!  I still had loads to learn back then. I think my physique is the best it's been yet, and it's due to the diet! I don't find the meals bland at all, but I may be weird that way.  Anyway, it is much better than the low fat, mod carb diet I did before!


----------



## craig777 (Mar 7, 2002)

> Hasn't happened to me yet, but I'm sure it will eventually, in which case I'll enjoy some kung-fu fighting.



Yours are just fine, not a problem at all, no siree. I wouldn't change a thing. no no


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 7, 2002)

*Mar 7*

*Meal 1, 7:00 am*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
2 oz chicken
4 egg whites

*Meal 2, 10:30, post w/o*

1.5 srving protein w/ water
1tbsp flax seed oil
Celery

*Meal 3, 2:00 pm*

Tuna w/ chopped onions, celery
1 tbsp mayo

*Meal 4, 5 pm*

4 oz lean beef
1 tbsp p/b
2 cups spinach, steamed

*Meal 5, 8 pm*

3 oz lean beef
2 egg whites
1 yolk
steamed spinach

*Meal 6, 11 pm*

can tuna
1 tbsp oil

*Totals: 1604 cals, 85 fat, 12 carb, 193 protein*

*Total Water = 5 litres*

Damn! I'm outta everything...glutamine, protein, food! I freaking eat a lot! I need to find me a sugar-daddy on the side to pay for all my supps & food    

*Training*

Squats 65/20
leg curls 40/12
standing calf, toes in 100/20
Squats 65/20
leg curls 30/20
standing calf, toes in 100/18
Squats 65/20
leg curls 30/15 + 20/5
standing calf, toes in 100/15
Squats 65/20
leg curls 30/15 + 20/5
Toe press, 2 plates a side 14
Squats 65/20
leg curls 30/13 + 20/7
Toe press, 2 plates a side 14
Toe press, 2 plates a side 12
Leg extension 30/10 + 15/10
Seated Calf Raise 20/15...10 sec rest...then 20/12
Leg extension 30/10 + 15/10
Seated Calf Raise 20/14...10 sec rest...then 20/12
Leg extension 30/10 + 15/10
Seated Calf Raise 20/14...10 sec rest...then 20/10

All done one after another, only rest was to guzzle water & write what I just did!

....then, just to be sure I couldn't make it up the stairs & to the car, I did 10 minutes of intervals on the stair master...no cheating on that fuker, if you don't lift your leg high enough, you fall down the bloody stairs!

Total Pain! Nothing like being weak in the knees & shaky legs from the Pain!


----------



## mmafiter (Mar 7, 2002)

> Total Pain! Nothing like being weak in the knees & shaky legs from the Pain!



Get a freakin' room!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2002)

Sumthin' wrong sweetie


----------



## elvn (Mar 8, 2002)

hey w8,
how long did it take you to get your size? 
am going to try your diet; it really isn't as bad as i thought.  i tried last two days and didn't have those CRAZY cravings for chocolate b/c heck, i had my PB. and i felt satiated with the fat and heck i can eat high fiber fruits like strawberries so i think i am fine!
I have a whole pack of flax seeds that I need to use up.  I think its alright to sub. this for flax oil no? 
Good luck in your training!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2002)

*Mar 8*


*Meal 1, 7 am*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
6 egg whites
1 yolk

*Meal 2, 10:30 am*

4 oz lean beef
1 tbsp p/b 
veggies

*Meal 3, 2:30 post w/o*

Tuna
1 tbsp oil
celery 

(outta protein!)

*Meal 4, 5:00*

4 oz chicken
1 tsp flax
2 cups salad w/ flax oil& vinegar

*Meal 5, 7:30*

2 oz chicken
2 whole eggs

*Meal 6 10:30*

1 cup oats
7 oz sweet potato w/ cinamon
1 tbsp p/b
1/2 cup fibre one

*Totals: 1839 cals, 78 fat, 118 carbs, 172 protein*

*Total Water - 3 litres*

*Training*

1. Seated Shoulder Press: 20/8, 20/8, 20/8, 20/7...lost a lot of strength on this due to my injury!   

2. Side Laterals: 12/10 + 10/10, 12/10 + 10/5 + 5/10, 12/10 + 10/5 + 5/10, 12/8 + 10/8 + 5/10

3a. Machine shrugs: 75/20, 85/12 + 75/8, 75/15

3b. Reverse Curls: 20, 20, 15

4a. Front Raise: 10/12 + 5/10, 10/12 +5/10, 10/9 + 5/10

4b. Upright Rows: 45/8, 45/6, 45/7

5. Bent over Laterals: 10/12 + 5/12, 10/12 + 5/12, 10/10 + 5/10

40 minutes elliptical.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by elvn *_
> hey w8,
> how long did it take you to get your size?
> am going to try your diet; it really isn't as bad as i thought.  i tried last two days and didn't have those CRAZY cravings for chocolate b/c heck, i had my PB. and i felt satiated with the fat and heck i can eat high fiber fruits like strawberries so i think i am fine!
> ...



The flax seeds are good for fibre, but really don't make a good substitute for the oil. The seeds will be passed through your system undigested.

I've been training seriously for three years now


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2002)

*Mar 9!*

Okay! Now, I'm starting to get nervous! I don't know why, but I am...I'm worried I'm not gonna be ready in time. 

*Meal 1, 7:30*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
5 egg whites
2 yolks

*Meal 2, 10:30*

Tuna
1 tbsp mayo
1 tsp flax
2 cups salad w/ flax oil & vinegar

*Meal 3, 1:30*

Tuna
1 tbsp oil...half olive/half flax
Mixed veggies

*Meal 4, 4:30*

4 oz lean beef
1 tbsp p/b

*Meal 5, 7:30 *

3 oz lean beef
3 egg whites
2 tsp flax

*Meal 6, 11 pm*

4 oz chicken
1 tbsp p/b

*Totals: 1753 cals, 99 fat, 12 carb, 194 protein*  I ate a lot of fat today!

*Total water = 5.5 litres *

*Training*

35 minutes elliptical
10 minutes treadmill


----------



## realdeal (Mar 9, 2002)

12g of carbs!!!!! you must be out of it. how many days do you go low carbs? and what comp are you getting ready for?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2002)

Out of what? LOL...I get my energy from the fats. It's not difficult at all! I carb up every 4 days, taking 1 cup oats, 6-7 oz sweet potato & banana in the last meal.

NY State Naturals - WNSO


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2002)

*Mar. 10*

   Weighing in at 110! ...yesterday & today!

*Meal 1, 8 am*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
6 egg whites
1 yolk

*Meal 2, 11 am*

1.25 serving protein
1 tbsp flax
Veggies

*Meal 3, 2:00 pm, post w/o*

1.5 serving protein 
2 tsp flax oil
4 strawberries
2 cups salad w/ oil&vinegar

*Meal 4, 6:00 pm*

4 oz chicken
1 tbsp p/b
2 cups salad w/ oil&vinegar

*Meal 5, 10 pm*

1 can tuna
1 tbsp mayo
1 whole egg
1 egg white
1.5 cups salad

*Totals: 1485 cals, 78 fat, 20 carbs, 168 protein*

*Total Water = 5.5 Litre*

*Training*

1a. EZ Curl: 45/10, 45/8, 40/10, 35/12
1b. Overhead Tri: 30/9, 30/9, 25/12, 25/12

2a. Hammer curl: 15/11, 15/10, 15/10
2b. Lying tri Ext: 35/10, 35/10, 35/10

3a. Cable curls: 50/8 + 40/4, 40/8 + 30/4, 40/8 + 30/4...first time, didn't like 'em
3b. Rope Pressdown: 60/8 + 50/4 + 40/3, 50/8 + 40/4 + 30/3, 50/8 + 40/4

4a. Incline DB curl: 12/8, 12/7, 12/7
4b. Kickbacks: 10/10, 8/10, 8/10

15 minutes HIIT on Stepper
10 minutes elliptical.


----------



## realdeal (Mar 10, 2002)

Good luck at the NY State Natural Classic, i hope to see your results on their website.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2002)

Thanks realdeal!

*Mar 11*

Still weighing in at 110! And I've been absolutely starving for 2 days now...no matter how much I eat!

*Meal 1, 8 am*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
4 oz chicken

*Meal 2, 10:30*

1 srving protein
1 tbsp flax
4 strawberries
1 grapefruit

*Meal 3, 1:30, post w/o*

The thing w/ starving is I nibble!

1 srving protein
1 tbsp p/b
1/2 cup scotch oats
1/2 cup brocoli

*Meal 4*

2 whole eggs
2 whites

*Meal 5 & 6*

4 oz chicken
1 tbsp p/b

*Totals 1760 cals 79 fat 67 carb 186 protein*

*Do not be fooled by the numbers  I was well-fed today.

*Total Water = 1.5 litres*

*Training*

10 minutes treadmill
15 HIIT on Stepper

Oh, and before I forget, I was starving last night too...so I had 1/2 serving of protein + 1 tbsp p/b about an hour after my last meal! I just finished meal 3 and I swear I could eat more!


_Um, kinda fell off track yesterday...only reporting the good food, lol...don't worry my ass has been kicked and I'm once again focused on my goal  _


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2002)

*Mar. 12*

Weighing in at 112 today...must be something I ate yesterday    

*Meal 1, 7:30*

2 coffee
3 tbsp cream
1 srving protein w/ water

*Meal 2, 10:30*

6 egg whites
2 yolks
1 cup salad w/ oil&vinegar

*Meal 3, 2:30 post w/o*

1.5 srving protein
1 tbsp flax
4 strawberries
2 cups salad w/ dressing

*Meal 4, 5:30*

Canned tuna
1 tbsp mayo
1 whole egg
salad

*Meal 5, 8:30*

4 oz chicken
1 tbsp p/b

*Meal 6, 11:30*

tuna
mayo
celery

*Totals: 1676 cals, 86 fat, 20 carbs, 196 protein*

*Total Water = 4.5*

*ahem*....back on track today    

*Training/b]

1. Simth, slight incline: 60/10, 70/8, 70/6, 60/8...10 sec RI...60/3, 60/6...rest...60/3...rest...60/2...rest...60/2

2. DB Pullovers: 25/12, 25/12, 25/12

3a. Close grip bench: 50/12, 55/9, 55/6, 50/7
3b. Incline Flyes: 15/10, 15/8, 15/6, 15/6

4. Pec Dec: 35/12, 50/9, 50/8, 50/9

Abs in between exercises

40 minutes elliptical*


----------



## craig777 (Mar 12, 2002)

You can do it w8. 3 1/2 weeks left correct?  

How did you gain 2 pounds on what you eat and I can't gain anything? That isn't fair.


----------



## CLPgold (Mar 12, 2002)

I'm glad I'm not the only nervous one LOL.  My big worry is making sure my glutes are super lean.  If I can accomplish that, then everything else is super.

I'm actually gonna start posting in my journal again, so there I go...


----------



## ZECH (Mar 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> The thing w/ starving is I nibble!
> 
> 
> This would be great!!!! But I think I will leave this alone!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2002)

LOL @ DG 

Good to hear from you CLP!


----------



## Robboe (Mar 12, 2002)

~peers head into journal~

Looking good. You have a comp soon? (when?)

oh, and if you're getting hungry all the time just throw in some more green veggies.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 12, 2002)

I have no idea why i smiled next to green veggies so don;t ask...


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2002)

Hey baby ....I'm about 4.5 weeks out right now. I'm eating my veggies...getting rather sick of them actually!


----------



## Robboe (Mar 12, 2002)

Bah! Just eat for function and not flavour.

It'll be all worth it when you look even better. 

(you got a 6-pack yet?)


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2002)

Hell yeah...I never lost it


----------



## Robboe (Mar 12, 2002)

So show it 

I'm still waiting for them other ones to be sitting in my mail box too btw....


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2002)

Shhhh, lol! I posted them before....check back a couple pages


----------



## Robboe (Mar 12, 2002)

Holy cow!

I am so horrendously jealous of your midsection now.

I would appriciate it if you sent it to me via air mail.

That is all.

Good day.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2002)

I totally wimped out on my w/o...both my weights & my reps drops considerably! My slave-driver of a "trainer" has me doing 2 cardio sessions a day, and while your humour FC (comatose) got me through the first session, it didn't cut if for the second...I was like F U C K This...this is bullshit!

*March 13*

*Meal 1, 8:30 am*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
4 oz chicken

*Meal 2, 12:00, post cardio *

1.25 srving protein
2 tsp oil
2 cups salad w/ oil

*Meal 3, 3 pm, post w/o*

1.5 srving protein
2 tsp oil
2 cups salad w/ oil

*Meal 4, 6 pm*

Tuna
Mayo
2 egg whites + 1 yolk
mixed veggies

*Meal 5, 10 pm*

7 egg whites
2 yolks
1 tbsp p/b

*Totals: 1480 cals, 74 fat, 20 carb, 174 protein*

* Total water 5.5 litres*

*Training*

1. Chins, neutral grip: 5, 4, 3

2a. Plate-loaded Row: 35's/8, 35's/8, 35's/7

2b. Single DB Row: 25/10, 25/8, 25/10

3a. Straight arm pulldown: 50/20, 60/14, 60/14

3b. Cable Rows: 120/8 + 110/4, 110/9 + 100/5, 100/10 + 90/8

4. Hyper-extension: 15...wimped out

12 minutes on the elliptical...couldn't move my legs anymore so I moved to the tread and did 18 brutally slow and Painful minutes.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 14, 2002)

Why are you doing keto?

If it's working fair enough cause you look super, but still...

I f'n hate keto with a passion. Strength just disappears on it. Sucky.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2002)

It's not keto, I haven't yet entered ketosis, far too much protein for that, no energy loss...I'm tired as hell from working out so much and not sleeping properly, but it's not the diet. I carb up every four days & use fats for energy (& to prevent gluconeogenisis of protein) on the other days.


----------



## tigress (Mar 14, 2002)

Keep up the good work W8!


----------



## Robboe (Mar 14, 2002)

20g carbs is *really* low considering you don't have ketones to run off...


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2002)

I've posted lots of stuff on this diet in the nutrition forum if you wanna read it


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2002)

*Mar 14*

45 minutes elliptical...and that's all folks! I don't even know if this is supposed to be a training day or not...doesn't matter, too much shit going on at home today. 

I think I'm gonna have to start relying more on stimulants, either that or stop staying up so late and get some proper sleep!  It was all I could do to stay on that damn thing after 30 minutes...the last 15 were pure Pain...all the way! But I felt really good that I stayed on and finished once I was done though.

*Meal 1, 8:30 am*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
3 oz chicken
3 egg whites

*Meal 2, 11:30*

Can of tuna
1 tbsp mayo
1 oz chicken
1/2 cup veggies

*Meal 3, 2:30, Post w/o*

1.5 srving protein w/ water
2 tsp oil
4 strawberries
2 cups mixed veggies w/ oil & vinegar

*Meal 4, 5:30 pm*

5 egg whites
1 yolk
1 oz chicken
1 tbsp p/b
Mixed veggies

*Meal 5, 8:30*

1.25 protein
2 tsp oil

*Meal 6, 11:00*

tuna
2 tsp olive oil

*Totals = 1591 cals, 74 fat, 20 carb, 202 protein.

Total water = 5.5 litres*


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2002)

*Mar 15*

*I'm in plateau hell!*

*Meal 1, 7 am*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
1 srving protein

*Meal 2, 10 am*

6 egg whites
2 yolks

*Meal 3, 1 pm*

Can tuna
Mayo

*Meal 4, 4:30 pm*

1.25 srving protein
2 tsp oil
4 strawberries

*Meal 5, 8 pm*

3 oz lean beef w/ mushrooms
2 egg whites
1 yolk

*Meal 6, 11 pm*

2 oz chicken
100g salmon
1 tbsp p/b

*Total 1552 cals, 78 fat, 19 carb, 183 protein*

*Total Water = 6 litres*

*Training*

A.M.  ---  20 minutes HIIT on the stepper...I'm glad spring is coming cause I was at the highest level of the stepper and it still wasn't hard enough! My cardio is back...can't wait to get to the track for some real training!

P.M. ---  Okay, I don't wanna post my w/o for fear of the shiat I'll get! LOL...I may be FC's most difficult client, I'm lucky he puts up w/ me!

Instead of working legs today, I went to the track and ran the bleachers. I couldn't help it, it was really nice out and I mean, it could snow tomorrow! When opportunity knocks, ya gotta answer the door!    By the time we got to the track though it was pretty cold & I ended up getting an ear-ache from the wind    but it was still so much fun! Much better than any training indoors!  Ended up doing 25 minutes, 1 minute on, 2 off, w/ first ten minutes w/u...one lap + bounding up the stairs.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2002)

Easy Days are OK!  But you'll still tap with a real W/O!

FC


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fat Cell *_
> Easy Days are OK!  But you'll still tap with a real W/O!
> 
> FC



Oh yeah? You wanna try me? Put your money where your mouth is?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2002)

Mouth, money, strange association?

It's not pretty when a woman pukes!  Worse yet when they are too swollen to continue!  Ever not be able to sit down for a week? 

 I have references!


FC


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fat Cell *_
> 
> It's not pretty when a woman pukes!
> 
> FC



I don't imagine it is....good thing I wouldn't.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2002)

*Mar 16* 3 weeks out!

*Meal 1, 8 am*

2 coffee, black
4 egg whites
3 yolks
.5 srving protein

*Meal 2, 11:30 *

1/2 can tuna
1/4 cup salmon
3 egg whites
1 tbsp p/b

(it is a sick person who can mix eggs tuna & salmon in a bowl and eat it plain)

*Meal 3, 3 pm, post w/o*

1.5 srving protein w/ water
2.5 tsp flax
4 strawberries

*Meal 4, 6 pm*

4 oz chicken
1 tbsp p/b

*Meal 5, 8:30*

4 oz lean beef w/ mushrooms
1 whole egg

*Meal 6, 11:30*

1.5 srving protein
2 tsp oil
4 strawberries

*Totals: 1795 cals, 84 fat, 25 carb, 223 protein*....must....have...carbs!

*Total water = Uh, somewhere between 7-8 litres, I lost count*

*Training*

Shoulder Press - 20/10, 20/10, 20/8, 20/7

Lateral raises - 12/10 + 10/10, 12/10 + 10/8, 12/10 + 10/10

Shrugs: 35/20, 35/15, 35/20

Front Raises: 12/7 + 10/7, 12/7 + 10/6, 12/9 + 10/8

bent over raises: 12/14 + 10/8, 15/5 + 12/6 + 10/5, 15/8 + 12/6


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2002)

*Mar 17*

*Meal 1, 9 am*...slept in, 5 meals today!

2 coffee, black
1.75 srving protein
1 tbsp oil

_42 protein, 17 fat_

*Meal 2, 12:00*

4 oz chicken
1 tbsp p/b

_39 protein, 13 fat_

*Meal 3, 3 pm*

2 oz lean beef
5 egg whites
2 yolks

*Meal 4, 6 pm*

tuna
mayo
1 whole egg

*Meal 5, 9 pm*

1/2 cup oats
1 banana
2 DP&j on whole grain

*Totals: 2158 cals, 84 fat, 158 carb, 187 protein*

*Total water = 4 litres*

No training today, carb up was desperately needed!, New diet tomorrow!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2002)

*Mar 18*

*Meal 1, 7:30 am*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
1 srving protein
1/3 cup oats
2 egg whites

*Meal 2, 10:30 am*

Can tuna
1 tbsp mayo
Celery & broccoli

*Meal 3, 2 pm post w/o*

1.5 srving protein
2.5 tsp oil
4 strawberries
4 oz sweet potato

*Meal 4, 5 pm*

7 egg whites
2 yolks
1 apple
1/2 cup broccoli

*Meal 5, 8 pm*

4 oz chicken
.5 tbsp p/b
veggies

*Meal 6, 11 pm*

tuna
mayo
1 tsp olive oil

*Totals: 1828 cals, 76 fat, 83 carbs,  197 protein*

*Total Water = 5.5 litres*

*Training*

A.M. - 35 minutes elliptical

P.M. - 

1a. ez curl: 45/10, 45/9, 45/8, 35/12

1b. Over tri Ext: 30/8, 30/8, 25/12, 25/10

2a. Reverse EZ curl: 35/8, 35/8, 35/8

2b. Lying Tri Ext: 35/12, 35/10, 35/10

3a. Rope Pressdown: 60/8 + 50/4 + 40/4, 50/8 + 40/5, 50/8 + 40/5

3b. Alternating DB curl: 15/10, 15/10, 15/10

15 minutes elliptical
15 minutes tread


----------



## rks1969 (Mar 18, 2002)

This diet works really well for me.Close to the end of January I was up to an all time high for me ,203lbs. I've used this program since the last the last week of February when I posted 195lbs as start wt.Now down to 185lbs.,I still have good power in the gym.If I stay w/ this diet,how much should I expect to lose over the next month?

       revised eating plan:
5:30---1sc.Promax,1tsp glut.,3tbsp hvy crm,3pkt Splenda
            10oz water
9:30-10:00---2sc.Promax,1tsp glut.,3tbsp. hvy crm,4 strawberries,
                     16oz water,2caps CLA,4pkt Splenda
                      6-8 egg whites
12:30-1:00---12oz chicken,lean beef   2c. salad mix w/  vinegar & oil
                      1 tbsp. nat.p/b
3:30-4:00---6oz beef or chicken,2c. salad w/ v&o or 8oz green beans

6:30-7:00---6-8oz beef or chicken,2c salad w/ v&o  or 8oz green 
                      beans 

9:30---7oz tuna in sunflower oil,tbsp mayo,celery,onion,egg whites


     usually alot more variety than this.but this is basically it.depending on how busy I get, substitutions are made as needed
,but they come off the list from the diet w8 posted.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2002)

I'm not good enough to tell you how much you can expect to lose...maybe FC will stop in and help there.

Can I ask what you're using all that splenda for?

....and just a little concerned w/ the balance of your meals...12 oz of chicken in one sitting carries over 100 grams of protein! Yet, you've only got 1 srving of protein in meal 1.  What is the breakdown of calories?


----------



## rks1969 (Mar 19, 2002)

I only take one serving protein w/ meal 1 because I don't want to feel full when I get to the gym.Can't get a good workout feeling that way.
The Splenda is to sweeten the taste a little & according to label only adds less than 1g carbs per pkt.The strawberries are kinda sour if not really ripe enough & need something.

   regular meal =12oz chicken:  P.100g, C.0g, F.6g
                          2c. salad mix: P.2g, C.7g, F.0g
                          2tbsp vinegar & oil

                       =12oz lean beef.92g, C.0g, F.48g
     the beef & chicken are grilled & fat is drained away so this may change actual fat content somewhat. 

     I'll appreciate any feedback as the diet has done so well so far.
Do you think it would be better to have more protein w/ meal 1 since 6-8hrs is a long time for the body to go w/o it?Maybe it's just in my head,but I feel like I need the extra protein 'cause I'M SCARED TO "SHRINK UP".Call me crazy if ya want to.
     I keep diet journal,but not a calorie breakdown.I did before,guess I'll go back to that.


----------



## Pitboss (Mar 19, 2002)

rks1969, what are you exactly trying to do?? Get ready for a comp or are you just trying to lose weight??? 


W8... almost there sweetie  Doing great, like always!!


----------



## rks1969 (Mar 19, 2002)

Really just trying to lose the last of the fat that I accumulated since last July (25lbs).It would be nice to look like I could do a contest.I've never really been able to get good ab definition.What bodyfat % might I need to be for this?


----------



## Pitboss (Mar 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by rks1969 *_
> Really just trying to lose the last of the fat that I accumulated since last July (25lbs).It would be nice to look like I could do a contest.I've never really been able to get good ab definition.What bodyfat % might I need to be for this?



Well looking at your diet I think you're going to to lose alot more than fat... a lot of muscle too!! You are really short on carbs and you need carbs for energy, especially with weight training. All you are going to do is start burning muscle. 

If you are not competeing  stay away from crazy diets. Stay with a 40/40/20 split and manage it. Find what you need in calories a day to maintain your current weight, don't take in mroe than you burn or less.. (W8 knows more about this part).... once you have that then stay with it and increase your workout intensity and/or cardio. You will replace fat with muscle as time goes on.. starve your body now and you'll be playing yo yo for a long time!!!  Just my 2 cents in the matter... 

Oh abs show... well for me at 11%, top two .. have yet to see the lowers LOL.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2002)

Some sweetners still produce an insulin response! If you're going to use them, I suggest one at a time...3&4 is just asking for trouble. I will post info on this as soon as I get a chance.

Making your first meal 2 srvings of protein powder instead of 1 isn't going to fill you up anymore, but it will balance your protein better. I think you're wasting some of that protein in that meal. Do you still feel okay w/ the carbs the way they are? Do you feel like you are still progressing? I just had to change my diet a bit to mix things up. If you've been on this since feb, you may need a tweak soon.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2002)

PB! STFU! You're screwing up all my work here! LOL....It's not a crazy diet and he's not gonna lose any muscle! GEEZ...freak the guy out!

Comparison here....before cutting, I was maintaining at 115 eating about 150-250 gram carbs. During cutting, and totally depleted of carbs I'm at 110lb, but after a carb up I'm sitting at 112lb.  Do the math and you'll see that I haven't lost much if any LBM on this diet!


----------



## Pitboss (Mar 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> PB! STFU! You're screwing up all my work here! LOL....It's not a crazy diet and he's not gonna lose any muscle! GEEZ...freak the guy out!
> 
> Comparison here....before cutting, I was maintaining at 115 eating about 150-250 gram carbs. During cutting, and totally depleted of carbs I'm at 110lb, but after a carb up I'm sitting at 112lb.  Do the math and you'll see that I haven't lost much if any LBM on this diet!



Which is fine if you are getting ready for a comp or some other reason to get "cut".. but to do it to lose fat only doesn't make sense. Cutting diets aren't meant to be run continuously, I don't think so at least they shouldn't be....


----------



## rks1969 (Mar 19, 2002)

Thanks for the help.I know not to diet to long.Right now I look close to the pics of pitboss that I've seen posted.Only w/ a little more belly.I would post my own pics but don't have capabilities right now.
  Gotta work now,but I'll try to post the P.C.F. breakdown tonite.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2002)

That totally doesn't make sense to me at all. If someone is wanting to lower their bodyfat, regardless of whether they ever want to step on a stage or not, wouldn't the best way to go about it be to lose as much fat as possible w/o sacrificing muscle? If someone wants to lose fat, they have to eat a certain way..cut!  This high protein/high fat/low carb diet is used by many people, not just competitors. The diet is all about controlling insulin....your body uses fat as fuel...fat cannot be burned in the presence of insulin! The diet puts an emphasis on slow-burning carbs, not a total absence of them.  There is a total absence of sugar however. You are looking at one aspect of the diet and making a judgement. There are different ways to do the diet...a bi-weekly carb up such as rks1969 is currently doing, or a daily limit of slow-burning carbs such as what I'm doing now.


----------



## Pitboss (Mar 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> That totally doesn't make sense to me at all. If someone is wanting to lower their bodyfat, regardless of whether they ever want to step on a stage or not, wouldn't the best way to go about it be to lose as much fat as possible w/o sacrificing muscle? If someone wants to lose fat, they have to eat a certain way..cut!  This high protein/high fat/low carb diet is used by many people, not just competitors. The diet is all about controlling insulin....your body uses fat as fuel...fat cannot be burned in the presence of insulin! The diet puts an emphasis on slow-burning carbs, not a total absence of them.  There is a total absence of sugar however. You are looking at one aspect of the diet and making a judgement. There are different ways to do the diet...a bi-weekly carb up such as rks1969 is currently doing, or a daily limit of slow-burning carbs such as what I'm doing now.



touchy, touchy....  low carbs make me a little less patient... he he

It's just me and my bad expereince with that type of diet. I like the way I eat now, which isn't all that great but I haven't been losing and or gaining.  I still think it is easier to function on a day to day basis with endurance, strength and health with a 40/40/20 diet....  you on the other hand W8 are SuperWoman.. we all know that!!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2002)

Are you suggesting I'm a carb-depleted biatchy stress-out know-it-all  lmao! This was amusing


----------



## Pitboss (Mar 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Are you suggesting I'm a carb-depleted biatchy stress-out know-it-all  lmao! This was amusing



can we let your Biatch answer this for me???


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2002)

Ya, sure...g'head biatch, I'm ready to unleash hell


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2002)

Well there is some bad math, faulty concepts, missing stats and a little something that's not above board!

First of all let me say that everything w8 is saying is true, also PB is correct that in suggesting that rks 1969 is losing more than BF.  There are many ways to lose BF.  What's missing here is preserving LBM (Lean Body Mass). 

Math wise, chicken is only good for ~6 grams of P per oz, also rks says he has 25 Lb of excess, so let's assume a baseline BF of 8-10%, that puts him at (25/195 + 10%) or 23% BF.  He's trying to use a cutting plan for someone much lower, and at the same time showing signs that he is not totally IR (insulin resistant, more like BF Challange).  If we had his somatotype, stats (more than just weight), genetics (parents) even a picture we could help more. Quick observations, heavy lifts to preserve mass  (we always lift for size, bulk or cut), less concern about BW versus compostion, and some anti-catabolic measures would go a long way! I would also introduce some slow burning carbs back into the program gradually, use an oil based dressing of more EFAs, and still limit the sugars! Also consider more glutamine!

New schools of thought in BB for men is never to bulk above 10-12%, repeated cutting is a bitch as the body adapts more quickly each time (w8 is right about maybe time for a tweak, but we are tweaking upwards and increasing W/O intensity to prevent any more LBM loss)



FC


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ya, sure...g'head biatch, I'm ready to unleash hell



Yep, PB's right.  You're a carb-depleted biatchy stress-out know-it-all


----------



## Robboe (Mar 19, 2002)

I disagree with Pittboss' top post. I think W8's plan of lowish carbs, high pro and high fat is a good diet idea. (providing she is taking advantage of carb up situations like post training or carb ups at least twice a week)

It is like a modified NHE plan that i plan to follow next time i cut (maybe in a few month over the summer when i'm working again)

People never seem to realise that the human body's prefered choice of fuel is fat for about 95% of activities (with intense activity being the exception) All these processed carbs like pasta, bread and anything that uses flour basically is one of the main reasons that humans get fat and develop diabetes and get high LDL levels and high blood triglycerides.

I think W8's diet is right on the money (although i mis-took it for a keto at first - i disagree with keto's btw but that's a different story) and she is doing swimmingly with it. She looks great. It's clearly working.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2002)

> Math wise, chicken is only good for ~6 grams of P per oz



Ok, so I have been going by ~9/oz....when raw ~6/oz....when cooked 9/oz....so like WTF? we eat it cooked right?


----------



## rks1969 (Mar 19, 2002)

I figured the P.C.F for a normal days meals up to this point.
     PROTEIN=250g   CARBS.=60g     FAT=90g     
                  1000cal.          240cal.           810cal.=  2050cal.
I've eaten this way w/ 1 carb-up day /week.I still do bench,deads,hacks,leg presses in the same rep range(pyramid up in w8 & lowering reps to singles on heavy weeks).How can I be losing muscle if I can lift as much or more as before??


  FATCELL said something about oil-based dressing. Right now I use NEWMANS OWN olive oil & vinegar dressing. What other info do you need FC?? I don't remember the descriptions for the somatotypes or I'd let you know.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by rks1969 *_
> I figured the P.C.F for a normal days meals up to this point.
> PROTEIN=250g   CARBS.=60g     FAT=90g
> 1000cal.          240cal.           810cal.=  2050cal.
> ...




I don't want to mess up w8's journal.

Newman's is good, though I thought I saw a 0 value for fat when it said dressing!

Your plan is not that bad, lost  BW may be all fat, especially with your strength remaining,  a waist measurement  (decreasing?) would be helpful or BF %!  I think if you boost P to 275-280, and fat to 110 (add in first and last meal +10 G), if you keep the carb-up, and  C at 70 or less,  your BW should stabilize while fat loss (lipolysis) continues! Change a routine frequently, keep the compund movements, vary rep range, tempo, sets, etc, and try to make gains, not remain the same!

FC

(p.s  That was about 280-300 calories more per day, make changes gradually)



w8 ROCKS!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2002)

> I don't want to mess up w8's journal.
> 
> w8 ROCKS!



No worries...w8 likes messy 




> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Ok, so I have been going by ~9/oz....when raw ~6/oz....when cooked 9/oz....so like WTF? we eat it cooked right?


----------



## rks1969 (Mar 20, 2002)

I have lost about 4" off my waist since beginning this program.Clothes fit so much better now.
As far as trying to progress in w8 & reps,---all weight junkies live for that.W/o progress why bother???                                                      I'll give up the Splenda too if w8 thinks it'll help.She hasn't been wrong so far.Everyone here is such a great help.
       Sorry if I'm messing up your journal w8,but it seems to be  the best place for advice.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_


No worries...w8 likes messy  

Messy is when your bed is on the floor and there are hand prints on every wall and your sheets look like you have just killed something!  Hydrogen peroxide work best for this, but I digress!



quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by w8lifter 


Ok, so I have been going by ~9/oz....when raw ~6/oz....when cooked 9/oz....so like WTF? we eat it cooked right?   

Before cooking, as in 1/2 cup of slow cooking oats yeilding 27 grams of carbs!


FC


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2002)

*Mar. 19* My Anniversary, lol!

My server was down yesterday and I couldn't update...so I can't remember the times of meals or how much water...think it was about 6 litres.

Totals for yesterday....1879 cals, 74 fat, 82 carb, 211 protein....it's taken me a bit to figure out a new meal plan w/ the carbs and stuff, but I think I've finally got it all set up today.

Training yesterday was legs....

Leg Extension: 30/20
Leg Curl: 40/13 + 30/7
Standing Calf Raise: 100/20
Leg Extension: 30/20
Leg Curl: 30/20
Standing Calf Raise: 100/17
Leg Extension: 30/20
Leg Curl: 30/20
Standing Calf Raise: 100/16
Standing Calf Raise: 100/15
Seated Calf Raise: 20/15 + 15 sec rest + 20/12 + rest + 20/10
Leg Extension: 30/20
Leg Curl: 30/20
Seated Calf Raise: 20/15 + 15 sec rest + 20/10 + rest + 20/8

30 Minutes Elliptical + 15 tread....no time for doubles....but I think I'm gonna stick to the one-a-day for 45 minutes anyway...I think my body responds better to that. My body is used to training for two sometimes 3 hrs at a time and cutting back to 20-25 minutes twice a day is a mistake IMO.

*Mar 20*

*Meal 1, 7:30*

1 coffee black
1 coffee w/ tbsp cream
1 srving protein w/ 1 tbsp cream
1/2 cup oats w/ cinnamon

*Meal 2, 10:30 *

6 egg whites
2 yolks

*Meal 3, 2 pm*

1.25 protein
2 tsp oil
1/2 cup oats w/ cinnamon

*Meal 4, 5 pm*

Tuna 
mayo 
veggies
apple

*Meal 5, 8 pm*

4 oz chicken 
1 tbsp p/b

*Meal 6, 11 pm*

2 oz lean beef
3 egg whites
1 yolk

*Totals: 1855 cals, 75 fat, 96 carb, 191 protein*


*Total water = 6 litres*

45 minutes elliptical

....just realized I was supposed to work chest yesterday, not legs...oh well, felt like a leg day


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fat Cell *_
> 
> Before cooking, as in 1/2 cup of slow cooking oats yeilding 27 grams of carbs!
> 
> ...



Grrr...I was talking about the chicken!




> Messy is when your bed is on the floor and there are hand prints on every wall and your sheets look like you have just killed something!  Hydrogen peroxide work best for this, but I digress!



Hmmm, that turns me on...go figure!


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_My server was down yesterday



What'd ya' do to the poor bastard this time?


----------



## mmafiter (Mar 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ya, sure...g'head biatch, I'm ready to unleash hell



No, She's......not......too......bitchy


----------



## mmafiter (Mar 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> What'd ya' do to the poor bastard this time?



We must not speak of such evil. One can only hope that the day will come that she grows tired of using me (DAMN my sexual prowess! ), and decides to get a divorce; thus setting me free finally and moving on to some other poor bastard.

You all flirt with w8lifter, but you have no idea how close to disaster you are, careful my friends......careful. Like that old some goes "She ain't pretty she just looks that way."


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 20, 2002)

Flirt?  OK, in another thread I said I wouldn't mind participating in a w8lifter gangbang, but flirt?  No way man, that's why I keep saying you're my hero, cause you had the guts (were dumb enough) to marry the beast.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> What'd ya' do to the poor bastard this time?



 That was funny! ...the rest of the shiat spewing from your mouth (and mmafiter) isn't worth responding to.


----------



## Pitboss (Mar 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> That was funny! ...the rest of the shiat spewing from your mouth (and mmafiter) isn't worth responding to.



LMFAO!!!!! 

Uh I was not attempting to flirt... just commenting


----------



## craig777 (Mar 21, 2002)

LMAO    

Albob you were on a roll yesterday. Got a couple good ones in.

mmafiter you have my deepest sympathies.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2002)

*Mar 21*

*Meal 1, 7:30 *

2 coffee, black
1.25 srving protein
2 tsp flax
1/3 cup oats w/ cinnamon

*Meal 2, 10:30*

6 egg whites
2 yolks
Celery

*Meal 3, 2:00, post w/o*

1.25 srving protein
2 tsp flax
4 strawberries
1/3 cup oats w/ cinnamon

*Meal 4, 5 pm*

4 oz chicken
1 tbsp natty p/b
veggies

*Meal 5, 8 pm*

Can tuna
1 tbsp mayo
veggies

*Meal 6, 11 pm*

1.5 srving protein
2.5 tsp flax

*Totals: 1695 cals, 76 fat, 63 carb, 195 protein*

*Total Water = 6 litres*

*Training*

A.M.

40 Minutes elliptical

P.M.

1a. Smith, slight incline: 50/14, 60/10, 70/6, 70/6, 60/10 + 15 sec rest + 60/3 + rest + 60/3

1b. Plate loaded rows: 25/15, 30/14, 35/12, 40/10

2a. Lat pull, wg: 90/4 + 75/5, 75/8 + 60/8, 75/8 + 60/8

2b. DB Pullovers: 25/12, 25/10, 25/8

3a. Incline DB Press: 25/10, 25/8, 25/8

3b. Incline Flyes: 15/8, 15/5, 15/5

4a. Cable Row: 120/10 + 110/6, 120/9 + 110/7, 110/8 + 100/7

4b. Straight Arm Pulldown: 60/12, 70/10/ 70/8

I superset my compound sets  (3a/b w/ 4 a/b) ...sorry, not that funny 

It was good to workout w/ carbs again!

Cardio....15 minutes HIIT on elliptical + 10 minutes on tread.


----------



## realdeal (Mar 21, 2002)

whats 1.5 serving protein? and you take a lot of flaxeed oil, do you take the same amounts each day?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2002)

Well, sometimes I have to get a different brand of protein than the one I've been using and it has a different amt of protein per serving, I need 30-35 g protein per meal so sometimes I need to add an extra 1/2-1 scoop.

I usually take between 2 tsp and 1 tbsp of flax per serving.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2002)

*Mar 22*

   I'M STARVING!!!!!!    

I have been kicked into high gear! It will take a lot to stay outta the kitchen today!!!!!!

As a side note....I look fuking good      Woke up this morning weighing in at 112, not holding water, nice cuts....it feels really good!

*Meal 1, 7:30*

2 coffee, black
1 srving protein w/ water
2 tsp flax
1/3 cup oats w/ cinnamon

*Meal 2, 10:30*

Can Tuna
1 tbsp Mayo
Veggies

*Meal 3, 2:00pm*

6 egg whites
2 yolks
1/3 cup oats w/ cinnamon

*Meal 4, 5:00 *

4 oz salmon
3 egg whites
1 yolk
veggies

*Meal 5, 8 pm*

4 oz chicken
1 tbsp p/b

*Meal 6, 11 pm*

1.5 srving protein
1 tbls flax

*Totals: 1699 cals, 79 fat, 56 carb, 189 protein.*

*Total Water = 6.5 litres*

*Training*

45 minutes Elliptical


----------



## realdeal (Mar 22, 2002)

show some more pics


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 22, 2002)

Sounds like you are "On-Time"

SWEET!


FC


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 22, 2002)

Hey w8. I'll be honest and admit that I have not read your entire journal...but wanted to make a couple of comments anyway. 

I am suprised to see that you and I eat some of the same things. I mean, I eat eggs and oatmeal as a meal in the morning at work. Of course, I use four eggs (three whites, one yolk), and I only use 1/2 cup of oatmeal, but still, it's pretty similar. Here are some questions for you:

What brand eggs do you buy? Do you believe in all the all natural/grain fed/happy/organic/peaceful farm egg stuff? Or do you just buy the cheaper store brand?

What kind of tuna do you buy? I usually get albacore, with no salt added. Curious as to what you buy...and the mayo, too.

Guess that's it for now. I am going to start a journal here, and I hope that you will have some time to critique my diet and training.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2002)

We go through a lot of protein in a week about 10-12 dozen eggs, 12-20 cans of tuna, and ungodly amts of chicken. I get regular eggs, I know the grain-fed happy-go-lucky eggs are better but I don't give a shit  Tuna, I use both low-sodium albacore & the cheaper stuff. Mayo, I'm still looking for a decent mayo, I can only find crap made w/ canola oil.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 22, 2002)

Sounds like my house, same foods! Exact numbers! Strange!

 Hollywood makes a safflower mayo that tastes great!


FC


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 22, 2002)

I can't decide how I feel about the egg issue. This past week I bought a couple of cartons of Eggland's Best for 1.99 a dozen, when the eggs I usually buy are .99 a dozen. I'm having a hard time decided it the extra cost is worth it. 

We buy the Hellman's or Kraft low-fat mayo. I know it's not the best thing for you, but I figure I only use a little at a time. 

Here's a link to the tuna that I buy:
http://www.gaiam.com/gai_ProductPag...Id=1&Section_Id=2374&pcount=&Product_Id=47177

I don't order it online.


----------



## Chalcedony (Mar 23, 2002)

hey w8 you can try organic mayo... it might not have canola in it or try vegetarian


----------



## elvn (Mar 23, 2002)

hey w8, what about making your own mayo.  I know there is a recipie out there, I saw it done with that hand blender on the food network.  I think it was just oil and eggs if i remember correctly so I'm sure you can use whatever oil you want.  I"ll try to find one for you somewhere and post it.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2002)

Yeah, I tried that once and failed miserably, lol! I'm willing to try again if someone has any tips on how to do it right


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 23, 2002)

I know how to DO IT right!

FC


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2002)

*Mar 23* 2 weeks out!

*Meal 1, 8:30*

2 coffee, black
1 srving protein
2 tsp flax
1/3 cup oats w/ cinnamon

*Meal 2, 12:30*

4 oz chicken
1.5 tbsp p/b

*Meal 3, 4:30, post w/o*

6 egg whites
2 yolks
1/3 cup oats w/ cinnamon

*Meal 4, 8:00*

Can tuna
1 tbsp mayo
Salad w/ oil&vinegar & 30 li'l salad shrimp

*Meal 5, 11:00*

4 oz lean beef
1 whole egg
mushrooms

*Totals: 1584 cals,  72 fat, 53 carbs, 175 protein.*

*Total Water: 7 litres*

*Training*

A.M.

30 minutes kickboxing/padwork....1 minute intervals, 1:1 W:R

P.M. 

Shoulders...forgot to take my journal so I didn't write anything down...basically same as last w/o.

30 minutes elliptical.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2002)

*Mar. 25*

Okay well, I didn't log anything yesterday and I'm too lazy to go back and add it now!

*Meal 1*

1 coffee, black
1 grapefruit
Serving of DP Specialty

*Meal 2*

Can tuna
1 tbsp mayo
veggies

*Meal 3*

1.25 srving protein
2 tsp flax
4 strawberries
1/3 cup scottish oats

*Meal 4*

6 egg whites
2 yolks
veggies
1/2 tbsp p/b...cheating dammit!

*Meal 5*

5 oz salmon
popcorn shrimp
veggies
1/2 tbsp p/b

*Meal 6*

1.5 srving protein
2 tsp flax

....too many shakes, too lazy to cook 

*Totals: 1670 cals, 74 fat, 64 carbs, 191 protein*

Back to no carbs tomorrow!

*water = 6 litres*

*Training*

40 minutes elliptical


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2002)

Most excellent breakfast, easy to swallow?  

If you add a little more water to it, you can make thin pancakes or crepes.  Until this "crunch time" period you are in, a no calorie syrup or cream would have been acceptable with that!
(back to the sweet tastes posts)

Your discipline, (Mmmm Discipline), is beyond compare!


FC


----------



## Pitboss (Mar 26, 2002)

Popcorn shrimp????? Isn't that fried???? Do you make it or store bought.. info please.. LOL   

how can 2 shakes be too much???


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2002)

Three shakes, meal 1..srving of whey protein...had to be there, lol.  Salad shrimp....not fried or breaded....just plain, itty bitty shrimp 

DISCIPLINE.......Dragging your sorry, sleep-deprived ass to the gym, not once, but twice during a major snow-storm....for fucking extensions and curls no less! I can't w8 till for deads and squats!

FC, hunny...are you saying I can have some of yer, er, I mean, some cream


----------



## Pitboss (Mar 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Three shakes, meal 1..srving of whey protein...had to be there, lol.  Salad shrimp....not fried or breaded....just plain, itty bitty shrimp
> 
> DISCIPLINE.......Dragging your sorry, sleep-deprived ass to the gym, not once, but twice during a major snow-storm....for fucking extensions and curls no less! I can't w8 till for deads and squats!
> ...



Salad shrimp?? that doesn't even count as food.. LOL   Now why would you go to the gym twice when you can go just once??? 

and eeewww to your last comment... messy, messy, pornal stuff!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2002)

Cream? 

Sure, there is a back stock...err.. there an is abundance! 
(even after 3 creamy shakes so far today)

 May have some of your discipline?

FC


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fat Cell *_
> Cream?
> 
> Sure, there is a back stock...err.. there an is abundance!
> ...




Three shakes already huh? You need some of my discipline!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2002)

Sorry, that was "3 creamy shakes", with a fourth one coming (sp?)

 I've actually had only 1 shake meal, the other shake I made into frosting/pudding! 

Yummmmmmmm!

Some of us have control over what we eat, it's just our  brains that run "out of control!"

Define: Your Discipline?

FC


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2002)

*Mar 26*

The frustrating thing w/ bb & cutting, is one little thing can completely change your whole appearance in a matter of hrs. I knew last night that I'd be off today...holding water, very frustrating!

*Meal 1, 7:30*

1 coffee, black
1 coffee, w/ cream...funny I can't really tell the difference anymore, might as well go w/o it!
1.25 srving protein w/ water & 1 tbsp cream

*Meal 2, 11 am*

6 egg whites
2 yolks
1/2 sliced cucumber   :yum:  

*Meal 3, 2:30, post w/o*

1.5 srving protein
2 tsp flax
4 strawberries
veggies w/ oil&vinegar

*Meal 4, 5:30*

4 oz chicken
1 tbsp p/b
Veggies

*Meal 5, 8:30*

3 oz lean beef
4 egg whites
1 yolk
cup green beans

*Meal 6, 11:30*

Tuna
Mayo

*Totals: 1591 cals, 77 fat, 22 carb, 200 protein*

*Total Water = 7 litres*

*Training*

A.M.

35 minutes elliptical

P.M.

Leg Extension: 30/20
Leg Curl: 30/20
Standing calf: 100/20
Seated calf: 20/20

...done one after another, no rest, 4 sets of this circuit, only got 15 on the standing calf in the last set.

20 minutes Treadmill


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fat Cell *_
> Sorry, that was "3 creamy shakes", with a fourth one coming (sp?)
> 
> I've actually had only 1 shake meal, the other shake I made into frosting/pudding!
> ...



Synonyms for discipline.....training, punish, instruct, control. My definition? Painsure!

I could go for a shake w/ cream in it right about now!


----------



## realdeal (Mar 26, 2002)

in regards to your website, i was wondering how much it costed you? did you make it yourself? do you make any profits from it?  I want to make my own website in a couple years after more competitions, and i learn more about nutrition.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2002)

Yes I made it myself. It didn't cost me anything other than the cost of my internet connection. LOL, no, I don't make any money off it....I wish!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 27, 2002)

One creamy shake coming right up!

BTW, a good time to cut out the "other" cream! Also something raley mentioned, (I know the you don't do many supps), but many pills are encapsulated with rice powder, beet powder and such!  Most people can tolerate this, but in some it causes a mild insulin (especially if you take handfulls of supps) reaction

Carb-up tonight?

FC


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 27, 2002)

Carb up already? How 'bout tomorrow....I've only been one day w/o carbs if I do it tonight.

Will it say on the bottle if that shit's in it? Cause I don't see it on any of them.

....Drinking a rather thick shake right now....*sigh* no cream though!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 27, 2002)

OK, then you'll be on a Thur/Sun Schedule, which means you deplete most of contest week!  Not pretty if you are as psycho as mmafiter says!

Many of my women get promoted from bitch to "Queen Bitch of the Universe!", during contest week!  I hope you get  a lot of support at home.

Or you could do 1/2 to 3/4 tonight, full Sat, and then 1/2-3/4 on Tuesday with depletion after that!

Options! REMEMBER YOUR WATER! 

FC


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 27, 2002)

Okay then how do I do half tonight?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 27, 2002)

You just put in 2/3 of what you would normally put in your mouth!
(not 1/2, as an extra "bonus" meal at the end of the day)

FC


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 27, 2002)

*Mar 27*

*Meal 1*

2 coffee
1.25 srving protein
1 tbsp flax

*Meal 2*

2 oz lean beef
3 egg whites
1 yolk

*Meal 3, post w/o*

1.5 srving protein
5 frozen raspberries
green beans

*Meal 4*

Can tuna
1 tbsp mayo
Mixed veggies w/ oil&vinegar
Handful peanuts...outta p/b, gotta get my fix somewhere!

*Meal 5*

4 oz chicken
1.5 tsp flax seed oil
mixed veggies w/ oil&vinegar

*Meal 6*

1/3 cup oats
1/2 cup sweet potato
15 almonds

*Totals: 1613 cals, 79 fat, 61 carbs, 170 pro*

*Total water = 7 litres*

I'm not even hungry today!

*Training*

Did arms....took my journal this time, but forgot a pen!

I have some sick vascularity coming out when I'm pumped!

40 minutes Elliptical


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 28, 2002)

*Mar 28*

I feel fat and soft  :frusty:   :11zpissed: 

I was up at 5 today....oh joy.

*Meal 1, 7 am*

2 coffee
6 egg whites
2 yolks

*Meal 2, 10:30*

Can of tuna
1 tbsp mayo
Veggies w/ salad shrimp and oil & vinegar

*Meal 3, 2:00, post w/o*

1.5 srving protein
2.5 tsp flax oil
veggies

*Meal 4, 5*

4 oz chicken
1 tbsp p/b
veggies

*Meal 5, 8 pm*

5 oz salmon
3 egg whites
1 yolk
Veggies

*Meal 6, 11 pm*

1.5 srving protein
2 tsp flax
veggies

*Totals: 1601 cals, 77 fat, 18 carbs, 206 protein*

*Total water = 8 litres*

[Training[/b]

25 Minutes HIIT on elliptical...it's all I had time for for!


----------



## Orange357 (Mar 29, 2002)




----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2002)

LOL...hi Orange 

Okay...feeling better! Sitting at 111. The damn flucuations are annoying! Every little thing affects it.

*Mar. 29*

*Meal 1, 8 am*

2 coffee
6 egg whites
2 yolks

*Meal 2, 11:30*

Can tuna
2 tsp olive oil
Mixed veggies

*Meal 3, 2:30*

6 egg whites
2 yolks
tiny bit of mayo

*Meal 4, post w/o, 6 pm*

1 oz chicken
2 oz ground beef
salad shrimp
...all mixed w/ veggies....does this meal say " I forgot it was a holiday and didn't realize I had no protein?!"

*Meal 5, 10 pm*

Tuna
Mayo
1 tbsp p/b

*Totals: 1232 cals, 64 fat, 10 carb, 147 pro*

.....So, I'm sitting here looking at the numbers and I'm wondering how I fucked that up so badly! Gotta fit something else in there.

*Total Water: 7 litres*

I'm too lazy to update my training....did chest, then 30 minutes elliptical & 15 HIIT on stepper.


----------



## realdeal (Mar 30, 2002)

Hang in there W8, train hard and Diet even harder!!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2002)

I'm hanging RD 

*Mar 30* ONE WEEK TO GO!!!!!!

And I have no food      

*Meal 1, 9 am*

2 coffee
4 oz chicken
1 tbsp p/b

*Meal 2, 12:30*

1.25 srving protein
2 tsp flax oil
4 raspberries
Mixed veggies

*Meal 3, 3:30*

Tuna
1 tbsp mayo
Mixed veggies

*Meal 4, 6:30, post w/o*

1.5 srving protein
2 tsp oil
4 strawberries
Mixed veggies

*Meal 5, 9*

1 oz ground beef
6 egg whites
2 yolks
veggies

*Meal 6, 11*

tuna
1 tsp olive oil
1 tbsp p/b...it's my last day, I gotta get it in   

*Totals: 1571 cals, 77 fat, 23 carb, 197 pro*


*Total Water = 6 litre*

*Training*

Back....still too lazy to type it out 

25 elliptical
15 minutes tread.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 31, 2002)

Hey Leah, what comp(s) are you doing?

are there any net sites about them?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2002)

Hey Rob....Go here  

I'm also doing the one on April 28. And that's as far as I've got. Thinking about about the Musclemania in July, but haven't decided for sure yet. I also plan on doing the Obstacle Course Comp in August, but there's no physique round for the that.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2002)

*Mar 31*

The plan for the final week's carbing up and drying out process is............

*********T O P   S E C R E T ! ! ! ! !********

 

I will however, update the whole thing after I win!


----------



## Robboe (Mar 31, 2002)

Figure or fitness?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2002)

This one is figure. The one on April 28 is just Fitness Modelling  LOL...I'm just doing that for the money  And depending on how my diet/training goes the rest of spring the Musclemania will be BB


----------



## Robboe (Mar 31, 2002)

You may get photo shoots.

I know Ronan got a few after doing musclemania and some modelling contest thing.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2002)

Yeah, I was pissed that I missed him ya know! I was there, I just couldn't stay for the whole thing. GRRRR!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *Mar 31*
> 
> The plan for the final week's carbing up and drying out process is............
> ...







FC


----------



## Orange357 (Mar 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *Mar 31*
> 
> The plan for the final week's carbing up and drying out process is............
> ...




Now i really really want to know what it is!!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 1, 2002)

Hey W8, nice to see that things are going so well.  Cant wait to see pics of the event, your sidekick is going to get some for you right?  Anyways, the last pics I saw of you were great and I think you are going to do very well in the comp.

Looking forward to hearing about it.

Eggs


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks Eggs! I still haven't got the biatch any photography lessons, so I'm hoping that a few will turn out that are postable  He normally cuts my head off...and they give this guy a gun at work!


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Thanks Eggs! I still haven't got the biatch any photography lessons, so I'm hoping that a few will turn out that are postable  He normally cuts my head off...and they give this guy a gun at work!



Yes, and I think you should keep that in mind the next time you feel the need to slam me. I'll have you know, I take great pictures of what interests me. Obviously your head doesn't!


----------



## elvn (Apr 3, 2002)

I'm guessing the first show is this saturday still.  Just wanted to wish you luck!!!!!!!!!!!!! You'll rock, you've trained and dieted to perfection.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> 
> 
> Yes, and I think you should keep that in mind the next time you feel the need to slam me. I'll have you know, I take great pictures of what interests me. Obviously your head doesn't!




I'd be careful with the use of the word "head" (multiple meanings),  I learned long ago never to shit where I eat!

 

FC


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fat Cell *_
> 
> I'd be careful with the use of the word "head" (multiple meanings),  I learned long ago never to shit where I eat!
> 
> ...



You used to shit where you'd eat?!?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 3, 2002)

GOOD LUCK W8!!!!


----------



## realdeal (Apr 3, 2002)

Its crunch time, only a few days left. Hang in there


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2002)

Thanks guys!


----------



## realdeal (Apr 4, 2002)

Hows the TOP SECRET carbing up and drying out process going?


----------



## Pitboss (Apr 4, 2002)

Almoist there!!! Sure do wish I could be out there in the crown heckl.. I mean cheering for you   Kick some ass Leah!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2002)

Some of those secrets are patented!

WTG, w8!

FC


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2002)

*The Final Week's Preparation....*

...will remain a secret due to the fact I am not finished kicking ass this season! 

Diet/training for yesterday, April 8:

*Meal 1*

2 coffee
3 tbsp cream
1.25 srving protein

*Meal 2*

6 egg whites
2 yolks
1/3 cup oats w/ cinnamon

*Meal 3, post w/o*

1 srving Met-Rx......260 cals, 2g fat, 23 g carb, 37 g protein (not added in daily totals below)
2 tsp flax
2 cups Mixed veggies w/ oil&vinegar

*Meal 4*

can tuna
1 tbsp mayo
1/3 cup oats w/ cinnamon
mixed veggies w/ oil&vinegar

*Meal 5*

6 egg whites
2 yolks
mixed veggies w/ oil&vinegar

water about 5 litres

*Totals - 1419 cals, 77 fat, 55 carb, 124 protein....plus the met-rx*

*Training*

It was soooo good to get back in the gym, I'm so sore from not working legs in so long!  I have lost a lot of strength and it really pisses me off! My grip is sucking and I wasn't even lifting heavy!

1a. SLDL: 80/12, 80/12, 80/12
1b. Lying leg Curls: 50/3 + 40/5, 40/6, 40/3 + 30/4

2a. Toe Press, toes in, 2 plates a side: 18, 15, 15
2b. leg Press, 2 plates a side: 12, 10, 10

3a. Leg Extension: 40/10, 40/10, 40/10
3b. Standing Calf: 150/12, 150/11, 150/12

Four 3 minute Rounds of kickboxing.......I am such a puss right now, lol.....mmafiter kept taunting me and calling me a girl! The fucking nerve of it all!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 9, 2002)

Calling you a girl? What's up with that anyway? He's a pretty boy himself!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2002)

April 9

*Meal 1*

Coffee
3 tbsp cream
1.25 srving protein

*Meal 2*

tuna
mayo
mixed w/ veggies

*Meal 3, post w/o*

1.5 srving protein
5 raspberries
2 tsp oil
green beans/cucumber

*Meal 4*

4 oz chicken
1 tbsp p/b
STUFFED mushrooms

*Meal 5*

6 egg whites
2 yolks

*Meal 6*

4 oz chicken
1 tbsp p/b

*Totals - 1677 cals, 88 fat, 21 carbs, 199 protein*

*Total water = I don't know  at least 5 litres*

*Training*

Chest...too lazy to type it all out. Think I'm gonna have to pre-fatigue my chest next w/o, my arms were failing before my chest today.....pissed me off.


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Calling you a girl? What's up with that anyway? He's a pretty boy himself!



Why thank you!  

As for calling w8 a girl, at my gym when you hit the pads with little or no effort, you get called derogatory names. Some people get so pissed off at me they pound the pads or bag and I can tell they're visualizing my face.  You just gotta find the right buttons to motivate people. 

And after, they always say "Thank you, that was the best workout I've had in a long time."


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 10, 2002)

Actually, being called a pretty boy really is a compliment. Trust me! (some of the boys reading this know that I was way into the glam bands some years ago...)

And I'm sure you are a very good coach/trainer. w8's lucky to have you!


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Actually, being called a pretty boy really is a compliment. Trust me! (some of the boys reading this know that I was way into the glam bands some years ago...)
> 
> And I'm sure you are a very good coach/trainer. w8's lucky to have you!



Hmmm.... I thought maybe you were drunk when you called me a pretty boy, cause like w8 said to me "Did she LOOK at your picture?!"


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 10, 2002)

Well, obviously you are not looking very prettyboy-ish when you are all beat up! But when you're not black and blue, it's total pretty boy!  Like I said...think of Jack Dawson (Leonardo in Titanic)..total pretty boy...very popular! I can think of more examples if you need me to. But then I'll start talking about boy bands and people will get pissed!


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 10, 2002)

No....I'm feeling a little queasy myself.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 10, 2002)

Gee...you give a guy a compliment...and then he pukes? Pukes?

Okay...you are totally beefcake! Not pretty at all!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2002)

lmao @ prettyboy  I can't w8 for class 

*April 10*

Diet was a little fuked up today!

*Meal 1*

coffee
DP&w8 specialty (eggs & protein)
1/2 tbsp p/b

*Meal 2*

4 oz chicken 
22 almonds

*Meal 3*

can of tuna
1tbsp mayo
1 cup veggies
1 oz cheese.......starving!....cheating!

*Meal 4*

3 oz lean beef
2 egg whites
1 yolk
veggies

*Meal 5*

5 oz salmon stirfried w/ broccoli & celery

*Meal 6*

5 oz salmon
1/2 tbsp mayo
1 tbsp p/b

*Totals: 1792  cals, 100 fat, 18 carb, 195 protein*

*Total water = 6 litres*

*Training*

5.5 hrs painting


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 11, 2002)

Muskles like a little cheat here and there  

I've got to get my large ass in gear and crack down.  Tomorrow is a brand new day and I really think I've got a handle on things.  I'm even really gonna put an effort into not drinking for 2 weeks.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> DP&w8 specialty (eggs & protein)



I'm glad you explained that! Or did you kind of leave it hanging?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2002)

April 11

*Meal 1*

2 coffee
3 egg whites
2 yolks
2oz chicken

*Meal 2*

1.5 srving protein
1 tsp oil
4 strawberries
1 tsp almond butter
Coffee w/ cream

*Meal 3*

4 oz turkey
1 tbsp almond butter
broccoli

*Meal 4*

Tuna
1 tbsp Mayo
celery/cucumber

*Meal 5*

1.5 srving protein
1 tbsp oil
1 tbsp almond butter

*Totals: 1516 cals,  81 fat, 24 carb, 172 protein*

*Training*

Six 3 minute rounds of pad work w/ the biatch (it's pretty handy having your own fighter at your beck and call  ), 30 seconds rest.

He's such a biatch though...example rnds:

He'd call a combination like jab, cross, hook, hook, then whack the shit outta me after each one.

Or every time he touched my leg, I had to sprawl (drop to the ground, do a push up and back up) and hit the pads.

Or 20 knees then 6 punches...bugger yells at me when I slack or get tired.

It's okay though...I kicked him square in the balls  ...then he was running scared


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> I'm glad you explained that! Or did you kind of leave it hanging?
> ...



LOL....well, it's a variation of the DP specialty, hence the added w8, it had more egg, less protein...only because I was outta protein. Think I'll do the full DP tomorrow, w/ a little cream for taste


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 12, 2002)

> It's okay though...I kicked him square in the balls  ...then he was running scared



Yeah, maybe if you had any aim, you could hit the pads instead of my nuts!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> 
> 
> Yeah, maybe if you had any aim, you could hit the pads instead of my nuts!



I don't know, from what she's told me it takes a pretty damn good aim to hit them little peas.   

(Sorry man, it had to be said.)


----------



## elvn (Apr 12, 2002)

congrats on the win!!!
sorry for the delay in conveying my wishes.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 12, 2002)

Thanks elvn!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Six 3 minute rounds of pad work w/ the biatch (it's pretty handy having your own fighter at your beck and call  ), 30 seconds rest.
> 
> He's such a biatch though...example rnds:
> ...



Are you bitching??? Sounding a little like a wuss there Princess


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Are you bitching??? Sounding a little like a wuss there Princess



BWAHAHAHA....No!  I was merely giving an example


----------



## Pitboss (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> BWAHAHAHA....No!  I was merely giving an example



Oh so your biatch was doing the bitching.... as always


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2002)

April 12

Ok, so yesterday was a very bad day for diet! I seemed to exist on protein powder and I damn near passed out after running the stairs.

I can't access fitday at the moment...I'll just post the totals later.

Training yesterday.....

It was a beautiful day so we went to run the stadium steps.....8 one-minute intervals w/ 2 minutes rest....it kicked both our asses....in the summer we were doing 8 intervals at a 1:1 ratio plus a good half hr of running laps, bounding, etc. Afterwards, I got so dizzy! Then 2 hrs later I went for w8's....had no friggen energy and didn't really want to go so I didn't do much.

1. Plate-loaded rows: 35's/14, 35's/12, 35's/8, 35's/10...different grip each set.

2. Lat Pull: 75/6 + 60/6, 75/6 + 60/6, 75/6 + 60/6...all pronated but different widths.

3. Cable Rows: 120/10 + 110/5, 120/10 + 110/5, 120/10 + 110/5

About 5 sets of abs in between sets.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2002)

Hey...do I yak enough  I just noticed my post count.....that didn't take nearly as long as it did at mm.com!


----------



## Pitboss (Apr 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hey...do I yak enough



Uhm.... yeah!!!!!  

W8 = 8.99 posts per day
PB  = 3.44 posts per day


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Uhm.... yeah!!!!!
> ...



....so I'm on top of you once again! 

So, it must be rear double bi avatar week!


----------



## Pitboss (Apr 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ....so I'm on top of you once again!
> 
> So, it must be rear double bi avatar week!



Well i must admit I do like having you on top 

Well ths week is rear double bi, I think next week might be front double bi and the following week is a full moon!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2002)

So what you're saying is....good things cum to those who w8!


----------



## Pitboss (Apr 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> So what you're saying is....good things cum to those who w8!



uhm yep!!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2002)

Damn fitday 


meal 1, 8 am

1/2 cup oats
2 coffee 
2 tbsp cream
1 srving protein

Meal 2, 11 am

6 egg whites
2 yolks
veggies

Meal 3, 2pm

tuna
1 tbsp mayo
veggies

Meal 4, 5 pm

3 oz steak
1 egg
1 egg white
mushrooms

Meal 5, 10 pm

1.75 srving protein
1 tbsp flax
veggies

I have no idea how many cals, etc this is, fitday is still down.

water 5 litres


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 13, 2002)

Hi!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> 
> So, it must be rear double bi avatar week!













DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2002)

Oh my...it _is_ RDB week! This should be made a national holiday or something 

Now this is something I get on top of!....I hope you don't mind....butt that's a right click, save as! I lightened it up a bit too....I like to see every bulging muscle I can...is it getting hot in here or is it just me!? 







BTW.....your new avatar......


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 13, 2002)

Well, w8, I don't know where DP is right now...but I love that pic...he should for sure make it his avatar!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Well, w8, I don't know where DP is right now...but I love that pic...he should for sure make it his avatar!





Never thought I'd say something like this, butt w8, sweetie, can you "help shrink it down?"  It's too big to fit in the box! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2002)

Butt, butt, I like it that big


----------



## kuso (Apr 13, 2002)

Hope you don`t mind w8, but I thought you`d be working on you page....so did it for you.


----------



## kuso (Apr 13, 2002)

or the original colours


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 13, 2002)

I'll say it for her (and him)...thanks kuso! You are the king of resizing photos!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2002)

OMG! So much DP all at once! I'm not sure I can handle it  w8 a sec, wtf am I talking about...I can handle it 

Thanks kuso....butt I already had it done...( see attachment in my last post)


----------



## kuso (Apr 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> You are the king of resizing photos!



I`m the king of a lot more than that....you just won`t let me prove it. lol


----------



## kuso (Apr 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> Thanks kuso....butt I already had it done...( see attachment in my last post)



 How embarrassment


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> How embarrassment



lmfao....how embarrassment? Um, had your coffee yet this morning?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 13, 2002)

Thanks Kuso and w8!

May I belittle myself again in prepartion for leg weeK?






Sorry to mess your journal w8, maybe it will take your mind off food!


DP


----------



## kuso (Apr 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> lmfao....how embarrassment? Um, had your coffee yet this morning?



LOL

It`s a line from a famous Australian comedy. 

BTW...nice pins DP..........


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> Sorry to mess your journal w8, maybe it will take your mind off food!
> 
> DP



Actually....that just makes me hungrier!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Actually....that just makes me hungrier!




What's..err. I mean who's on the meal plan?  Maybe you need more BEEF?


OK, butt there are parts that just won't shrink!   

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> What's..err. I mean who's on the meal plan?  Maybe you need more BEEF?
> ...



Shrink? Who wants things that shrink? Take beef for instance....if it's prepared just right, it becums plump and juicy and prime for eating! Got beef?


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## w8lifter (Apr 14, 2002)

April 14

My diet has been sucking lately. I haven't been drinking enough water. I haven't been posing. 

Meal 1

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
1/2 cup oats
1 srving protein

Meal 2

6 egg whites
2 yolks

Meal 3

1/3 cup oats
1 srving protein
1 tbsp peanut butter

Meal 4, post workout

1.5 srving protein
2 tsp flax
4 strawberries
mixed veggies

Meal 5

4 egg whites
1 yolk
1 oz lean beef
1 tbsp peanut butter
1 oz cheese
8 almonds...........I was just munching, I told you my diet sucked lately 

Meal 6

1 srving protein
1 tbsp peanut butter

*Totals: 1911  cals, 93 fat, 83 carbs, 183 protein* ...not including the shit below....all in all a pretty good cheat day 

Water = 4 litres

Training.....

Shoulders...same crap I usually do, had a fun w/o though, actually worked out w/ the biatch and Jas...it was fun....Got Jas to do some skinfolds, though I'm not sure how accurate they're going to be....he was bitching about the the shitty calipers and I was bitching about his technique  

I'm also going to have a new training program soon, Jas is going to write me a program to help me get ready for the Obstacle Course this summer. Can't start it till after this show though.

I also got an accurate weighing done...I've suspected that my scale at home weighs 4-5 lbs lighter, so I'm weighing 115 on other scales, so that's kinda cool.


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 14, 2002)

> My diet has been sucking lately. I haven't been drinking enough water. I haven't been posing.



We have a saying in martial arts; "After a victory, tighten your helmet strap." Looks like maybe you need to be taken down a peg or two since that win. Here, I'll help.

Smarten the HELL up and get with the program!!!! FATTY!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 14, 2002)

STFU biatch


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 14, 2002)

Okay...add a handfull of those sugar-frosted miniwheats and about 4 pringles chips before mmafiter snatched them outta my hand


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> 
> 
> We have a saying in martial arts; "After a victory, tighten your helmet strap." Looks like maybe you need to be taken down a peg or two since that win. Here, I'll help.
> ...



Total agreement! MMAFITER is RIGHT!

 I can't condone these actions!  w8, what you are doing goes beyond SLB rebound, it borders on "Frail" and "Shrimp Like" behaviour.

The inability to control what is IN your mouth is a symptom of WUSSINGTON'S Disease! 

CONTROL IS POWER!

DP


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> Total agreement! MMAFITER is RIGHT!
> ...



Ok, w8! Since DP agrees with MEEEEEE! Let's see you tell HIM to STFU, like you do to me!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2002)

You both suck


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2002)

Oh and it hardly borders on "Frail" and "Shrimp Like" behaviour.....how melodramatic  

Ok! No more cheats! No more P/B! No more almonds! Lots more water! *thinking I should have fit some alcohol in there last night*


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_The inability to control what is IN your mouth



DAMN w8lifter, what kind of diet are you on????  

(Don't even bother telling me to STFU, you know it won't work.  )


----------



## craig777 (Apr 15, 2002)

Man w8 you even got DP kicking your ass now. This is too funny.


----------



## Pitboss (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No more P/B!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 15, 2002)

Yeah Pitboss, what's going on here?  She's got SOMETHING in her mouth and it's not YOU???


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Oh and it hardly borders on "Frail" and "Shrimp Like" behaviour.....how melodramatic
> 
> Ok! No more cheats! No more P/B! No more almonds! Lots more water! *thinking I should have fit some alcohol in there last night*




That's right!  NO MORE PB, you've got DP riding your ass now! 


And let's get something very STRAIGHT between us missy.......Who SUCKS?  


DP


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> And let's get something very STRAIGHT between us missy.......Who SUCKS?
> 
> DP



Oh, I know! I know!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2002)

Aw, PB, don't cry....it's just that.... I kinda like DP riding my ass....harder please, after all, I've becum addicted to the Pain of it all, I do need my daily fix!! 

Suck? Moi?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2002)

April 15

Meal 1

2 coffee
1.5 srving protein
1 tbsp flax

Meal 2

1 can tuna
2 tsp olive oil
1 apple

Meal 3, post w/o

4 oz chicken
1 tbsp....DP  ...I told you, I'm addicted, I need my daily fix 
Mixed veggies

Meal 4

3 oz beef
2 egg whites
1 yolk
stirfried w/ veggies

Meal 5

4 oz chicken
Mixed veggies w/ Oil&vinegar

Meal 6

Tuna
1 tbsp mayo

Water: 7 litres

Training

Shoulders, skipped going to the dojo for cardio!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2002)

Ok, you know how much posing, don't skimp, time for more water!

Lose that nut butter, don't make me cum discipline you (I'm gonna have to talk with mmafiter, and tell him to hide it, you can be so stubborn) 

Looks like we're back in the grove! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2002)

I'm sucking back the water now, butt your promise of disciplining me isn't helping to keep me away from the peanut butter! I'm so starving today...it's going to be hard not to shove everything I see in my mouth!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2002)

Imagine your mouth, pre-occupied! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Imagine your mouth, pre-occupied!
> 
> DP



Mmmm, good thing I've got a vivid imagination! 

April 16

Meal 1

2 coffee
1/3 cup oats
1 srving protein
2 tsp flax
....then I was still hungry so I had an oz of chicken & some mixed veggies 

Meal 2, post w/o

6 egg whites
2 yolks
1/3 cup oats
.....Hmmm, what else can I eat! 

Meal 3

can tuna
2 tsp olive oil
Mixed veggies

Water = 3 litres

Training:

Extensions: 20 reps
curls: 20 reps
Seated calf: 20-25 reps
Standing calf: 12-18 reps

three sets of that circuit.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2002)

Perfect!  Keep the water and the imagination cumming! 

I like that W/O preshow, now do some posing, and those "Stress Relieving" exercises I told you about! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Perfect!  Keep the water and the imagination cumming!
> 
> I like that W/O preshow, now do some posing, and those "Stress Relieving" exercises I told you about!
> ...




You like that w/o eh? lol I just got back from tanning, where I practiced those "stress relieving" exercises


----------



## elvn (Apr 16, 2002)

hey w8,
saw you said you have more shows to go for the summer,
just curious, are you going to maintain your eating style even after they are done??
or are you going to actually allow yourself to cheat once in a while in the offseason (and an extra serving of PB is NOT a cheat

it seems that most bb advise one day a week off from clean eating or at least one day with more flexibility?

just curious as to how strict you are going to be.

take care!!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 17, 2002)

Yes, I plan to keep up this diet, but w/ slow burning carbs....since the last show, I've been able to maintain this w8 w/ barely any cardio at all...maybe even lost more fat....butt I won't mind a cheat every now and then


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 17, 2002)

WOW, lost some fat, LESS cardio, imagine that! 


DP


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 17, 2002)

hi w8.  you're doing so well!  i was wondering.  do you know the macros of your eating?  i know you eat pretty low carb high protein.  i think a typical percentage that's popular is about 50% protein 30% carb and 20% fat but i think you're going lower then that with carbs.

thanks!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 17, 2002)

Hi NG....I've been cycling lately, when I'm no carbing it (doing the bi-weekly carb ups) it's around 47/47/6 p/f/c...carbs only coming from veggies and protein/fat sources such as peanut butter. When I've got carbs on a daily basis, it more like 45/40/15 p/f/c...carbs only coming from previous sources, plus oats & sweet potatoes.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2002)

Okay....so final week, thank god because I've really lost some motivation for sticking w/ this diet! I seriously need a big-ass cheat day...and just to relax a bit on the strictness (is that a word?  ) of eating.

W/ no immediate goal for a comp after this one, I'm afraid I'm gonna lose it  This is gonna be a tough week as it is


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 18, 2002)

Keep it up w8....you have had a long road, but its been worth it -- you look amazing.  

One more week and then you can relax -- a LITTLE.  Take a week off from the diet and the gym and then get back to it!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_ I seriously need a big-ass



I thought you already had one of those.................That's why you're ON the diet in the first place, isn't it?  


(Love ya' babe.  If you ever need any more motivation just give Daddy ALBOB a call.   )


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 18, 2002)

No immediate goal for a comp??????  What about Musclemania!!!!!  Agghhhhhhhh...............

It's only 11-12 weeks away after April 27th!  Hold in tight.  I'm going through all the same shiat right now too.  But it is kinda fun in a strange, freakish way.  Just the urge to binge and eat everything bad possible is killin me these days.  It hits me everyday between 1:00pm-5:00pm.  After that I'm kinda OK.  But those are the hours I'm usually at home  .  Before and after I'm at work, or working out.  I've been trying to occupy myself housecleaning and stuff.  It's not working.  I find myself glued to the internet instead to keep me occupied.  So now the cleaning and cooking are getting too far behind.

I am going to drink Sunday!!!  I have too!!!  I haven't had a drink since Sunday.  So 7 days is good by me.  I'm headed to Stratford on Sat.April 20th to watch a  BB and Fitness show from Ontario Physique Association.  Hopefully that will keep me out of boozing it up for the weekend.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2002)

Hey...way cool....I know a guy competing at Strattford! A few actually...should be an awesome show...OPA always puts on a rocking show! And they always start on time! If I knew I was gonna keep competing I'd switch organizations and compete w/ them. LOL


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 18, 2002)

HEY!!!  WTF????  Not even a mention of my fat ass remark?


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 18, 2002)

you're such an inspiration - wow.  that sounds incredibly corny but 'tis true for lots of people.  so thank you for that!

will you have pictures to post after the 4/28 show?  hope so!

silly question - what is your prefered protein powder?

thanks


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> HEY!!!  WTF????  Not even a mention of my fat ass remark?



Hey!    I was getting to you! Just STFU and w8!    

I'm getting a little tired of you slamming me and then saying crap like "j/k" and "Love ya' babe" WTF is that?! Are you becoming a sicko ball of mush or something? Just slam me and STFU already! .......and I mean that in the most non-pornal way....have strap-on, will use!


----------



## kuso (Apr 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> ....have strap-on, will use!




 Don`t think that`ll work anymore w8.....ALBOB just posted how he likes sitting on 80 inch  vibrators


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2002)

Damn...I thought he'd be running scared...I was just bluffing anyway, my strap-on is strictly for girls


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Don`t think that`ll work anymore w8.....ALBOB just posted how he likes sitting on 80 inch  vibrators



80?  DAMN, I thought he said it was 94???  Oh well, guess I'll just have to make do.  Kind of like what all women have ever said to you, eh Kuso?  

w8lifter:  Me?  Running scared of YOU???  Thank you, oh THANK YOU.  What a great way to start the weekend.  I needed a good laugh.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2002)

*April 19*

Meal 1

2 coffee, black and unflavoured 
1.5 srving protein
2 tsp flax

Meal 2

6 egg whites
2 yolks

Meal 3

5 oz chicken
1.5 tsp flax

Meal 4

1/5 srving protein
2 tsp flax
veggies

Meal 5

3 oz extra lean grnd beef
4 egg whites
mixed w/ veggies

Meal 6

5 oz salmon
mixed w/ veggies

Totals:  1569  cals, 78 fat, 16 carbs, 191 protein.....the peanut butter is calling me!

Water = 6 litres


Look at all the posts on this page and not a one from DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *April 19*
> 
> 
> ...



Well I didn't want to bother you while you were chasing all the boys around with the heavy equipment!  (Do you have an operator's license for that?)

My observation here is that we have done all the we can for Fat Burning, and we may want to add a few slow hummers
today, and over the weekend, that gives us time to deplete you next week (Mmm, I like the way that sounds) Then we can Drain your fluids and Inflate your muscles,  for the BIG MOMENT! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> Well I didn't want to bother you while you were chasing all the boys around with the heavy equipment!  (Do you have an operator's license for that?)



I need a license for that? I always just slapped it on and started playing w/ it! 



> My observation here is that we have done all the we can for Fat Burning, and we may want to add a few slow hummers
> today, and over the weekend, that gives us time to deplete you next week (Mmm, I like the way that sounds) Then we can Drain your fluids and Inflate your muscles,  for the BIG MOMENT!
> 
> DP



You've got this whole thing down to a science don't you


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> My observation here is that we have done all the we can for Fat Burning, and we may want to add a few slow hummers
> today, and over the weekend.
> ...



Yeeehaaw! It's hummer week for me again! Dr.'s orders w8.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2002)

My addiction to peanut butter is sick and uncontrollable.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 19, 2002)

I think I abused it today too, makes me really frisky!  I'm ready to tear something up 


DP


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 19, 2002)

maniacs - both of you.   

hey w8 - i saw your pics from last contest.  wow!  awesome EVERYTHING.  i was going to comment on shoulders and legs specifically but then i noticed your abs and your arms and your back and realized it's all perfectly proportioned and you must know you're in AWESOME shape.  

dare i ask - any idea what you bodyfat % is?  whatever it is - you're nailing it!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2002)

Thanks NG ...I don't know what my BF was last yr (if that's the comp you were talking about) butt right now I'm at 10.3%.

*April 20*

Beginning to drop the water I was holding ...the veins on my abs just keep getting ickier and ickier, lol. Same BW.

Meal 1

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
4 oz chicken

Meal 2

6 egg whites
2 yolks

Meal 3

tuna mixed w/ 1 tbsp flax/olive oil & veggies

Meal 4

5 oz salmon mixed w/ veggies
1/2 srving protein

Meal 5

3 oz extra lean ground beef
4 egg whites
mixed w/ veggies

Meal 6

1.5 srving protein
1 tbsp flax
veggies

I made an awesome cake/bread type thingy from sweet potatoes (no sugar) of course I had to taste test a bit, I shouldn't have made it cause i can't eat it and the rest of the little buggers probably won't eat it cause it doesn't include chocolate!  But anyway, I'll post the recipe as soon as I figure out the breakdown. Not included in total counts 

*Total: 1559  cals 79 fat 13 carb 189 protein*

....oh yeah, I nibbled a little p/b today (addiction) probably added up to 1/2 tbsp...also not in counts 

*Water = 6 litre*


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 20, 2002)

veins in your abs.  wow.  i'm so in awe.  the vein on my bicep is finally showing and that has me thrilled.  (i'm so minor league lol)

the fact that you're at the same BW is really awesome.  you'll be in my thoughts this week.  hang in there b/c i KNOW you're doing great!


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 21, 2002)

Hi w8!

Are you gonna stick around TO for a couple of days and check out the whole CALE experience?  I'm checking out hotel/motel prices around there.  I'd like to stay both Friday and Saturday.  So far the Days Inn is the cheapest.  2 nights for $156.00 inc.tax.  I might just go for it.  That way I don't have to scramble Saturday morning to get out of here and hit a possible traffic jam.  And I have a place to relax and put my stuff between shows.  If you need any info let me know.

I can't wait to see the exhibits and stuff.  I'm going to spend all Sunday  browsing around.  I'm not even going to eat out.  I'll just try all the samples at the Expo    I hope they have some sort of massage booth set up  hehe.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2002)

No we're just going up for the saturday...I have to drive up to toronto twice this week, that's bad enough, lol

April 21

Meal 1

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
4 oz chicken
One Srving of This! 

Meal 2

5 egg whites
2 yolk
1 oz ground beef

Meal 3

Tuna
mayo
mixed veggies w/ oil & vinegar

Meal 4

2 oz chicken
3 egg whites
2 yolks
veggies

Meal 5

1 srving protein
1 tsp flax

Meal 6

1 cup basmati rice
2/3 cup oats
5 oz sweet potato

Totals: 1877  cals,  74 fat, 129 carbs, 170 protein

water = 6 litres.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2002)

April 22

Looks like I'm going up friday morning to do a promo for the canfit thing on some TV show friday morning, so we're staying friday night...that'll be a little easier in terms of getting ready for the show.

Meal 1

2 coffee
1.5 srving protein
1 tbsp flax

Meal 2

6 egg whites
2 yolks

Meal 3

Can of tuna
1 tbsp flax
mixed w/ veggies

Meal 4

4 oz chicken
1 tsp flax
Mixed veggies w/ oil&vinegar

Meal 5

1.5 srving protein
1 tbsp flax

Meal 6

5 egg whites
2 yolks
1 oz ground beef

Totals: 1643  cals, 91 fat, 15 carbs, 185 protein

Water: 6.5....way fucking short on water!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2002)

Excellent Princess, now as you said, more water, you must replace those Precious Fluids! 

DP


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 23, 2002)

Dr. Pain! Dr. Pain!..........w8lifter is eating peanut butter in vast amounts behind your back. I keep trying to fight her off, but she just says "I'm gonna win anyway so I have room to cheat."!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Personally, I have NEVER seen such a combination of poor attitude and undisciplined behaviour. I too coach people, but for different reason's (NHB fighting), and if one of MY students acted in such a manner, repercussions would follow. When one of my fighters gets a big head like this, we first physically kick his ass, then tease him until he is an emotional wreck and brought back down to size. Just an idea.

I have to stop typing now because w8's head just came in the room, and......I'm....getting......squished.......against....the
....wall!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_I have to stop typing now because w8's head just came in the room, and......I'm....getting......squished.......against....the
> ....wall!



Are you sure that's her head and not her ass?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2002)

ALBOB....you can kiss my fat ass  

DP....don't listen to my biatch....I was just getting my daily fix to keep my addiction under control...I'm saving the "vast amounts" for something else 



> I'm gonna win anyway so I have room to cheat."!



And I certainly wasn't saying I have room to cheat


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ALBOB....you can kiss my fat ass


Somehow I kind of doubt that, but I do appreciate the offer.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Dr. Pain! Dr. Pain!..........w8lifter is eating peanut butter in vast amounts behind your back. I keep trying to fight her off, but she just says "I'm gonna win anyway so I have room to cheat."!
> 
> 
> ...





  Your freaking hysterical, LOL, looks like she needs discipline, you hold her down and I'll pull the spoon out of her mouth!

Your so right about the  dedication necessary to this, she has 90-95%, it's the 5% life that kicks our asses!

We have methods in the gym also to deal with this, "The New Meat W/O for the cocky bastard with "Big Guy Syndrome", the "You haven't puked enough recently W/O", etc!

I think in this case. MMAFITER,  if you and I team up, ridicule should do the trick! 

As far as ego and overconfidence, it's a two edge sword.  If it reflects in w8's posture and presentation, it is a good thing!  If she loses, it makes it twice as PAINful. You know her much better than I, any ideas, I want her to do her best, and I'm sure you do.

EVERYBODY ELSE, HIDE YOUR PEANUT BUTTER NOW!



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2002)

Now everyone thinks I'm an egotistical biatch...biatch! For the record I was not doing any of that shiat...except licking peanut butter off a knife  and DP has spanked me for it and I won't do it again! (in front of mmafiter  )

*April 23*

2 coffee
1.5 srving protein
1 tbsp flax

Meal 2

1 can tuna
1 tbsp mayo
veggies

Meal 3

5 egg whites
2 yolks
1 oz ground beef

Meal 4

Tuna
Mayo 
veggies

Meal 5

5 oz Salmon
Mixed veggies
1 tsp olive oil

Meal 6

1.5 srving protein
1 tbsp flax

And the peanut butter probably added up to a tbsp at some point 

Totals: 1677  cals, 98 fat, 16 carbs, 178 protein....ok, can we say not even close to fat-phobic, lol 

Water: 10 litres!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Now everyone thinks I'm an egotistical biatch...biatch! For the record I was not doing any of that shiat...except licking peanut butter off a knife  and DP has spanked me for it and I won't do it again! (in front of mmafiter  )
> 
> Water: 10 litres!



You enjoyed that Spanking way to much!   I'm going to have to use stronger means of discipline, what was that quote about whips and chains? 


Nice water!   I may even drink 10-12 Liters today to show my support!

Now about that definition blurring nasty rancid Peanut Butter............

Remember!  The Peanut Butter, and for that matter, the shopping cart POLICE,  are EVERYWHERE! 


DP

(and she was hoping I'd suggest something else to lick, lol!)


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> (and she was hoping I'd suggest something else to lick, lol!)



Well, cha....it _would_ give me something else to focus my oral preoccupation on 

BTW....despite the licking of nuts yesterday, I am looking tight and cut....must be the water


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Well, cha....it _would_ give me something else to focus my oral preoccupation on
> ...




Careful, the word tight sets me off.....

Forgot to ask, how's the lip?  Apologies? Make-up sex? Are you still "fully functional?" 

DP


(thinking about what else she can lick....if a knife fits in her mouth.....hmmmmm?  )


----------



## digger1 (Apr 24, 2002)

10.5 litres of water! And your still at the computer? Now that's control.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My lips were a bit swollen last night, but it really didn't hinder my performance, it may have even enhanced it since everything was tighter. 

I can think of many things I can lick, most aren't postable on this fine family-oriented site though!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2002)

*April 24*

Beginning mineral manipulation and carb load today.

Meal 1

2 coffee
1.5 srving protein
1 tbsp flax

Meal 2

6 egg whites
3 yolks

Meal 3

5 oz turkey
2 tsp flax oil

Meal 4

1 can tuna
2 tsp flax oil

Meal 5 

5 oz turkey
2 tsp flax oil

Meal 6

1 cup oats
1 small banana
6 oz sweet potato
2 tsp flax oil

Totals: 2008  cals, 86 fat, 117 carbs, 189 protein

Total water - 10 litres.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2002)

*April 25*

Damn, I'm enjoying my diet today! Butt............it's still a secret!


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 25, 2002)

Too funny!  Good luck!


----------



## Pitboss (Apr 25, 2002)

Uhm Snickers? PB? Ice cream.....  yumm!!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2002)

You know I'm not allowed PB or Ice cream, butt the snickers is in the freezer


----------



## kuso (Apr 25, 2002)

Do they have ice-cream snickers in Canada? God damn they were nice, shoulda been made illegal


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2002)

no discussing forbidden foods in my journal


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You know I'm not allowed PB or Ice cream, butt the snickers is in the freezer



There is always DP&j, I'm told it's delicious


DP


----------



## Pitboss (Apr 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> There is always DP&j, I'm told it's delicious
> DP



I think I can figure out the DP, but the J??? The J part scares me more than the DP part I think!!!! He he


Forbidden foods??? Are these allowed?
Beer, beer, more beer.
pizza
fried chicken
big fast juicy hamburger
french fries
beer
cheesecake
chocolate cake
any type of non-low fat ice cream


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 26, 2002)

OMG you evil person...I'll take some beer, pizza, beer, cheesecake, beer and ice cream 

One more freaking day! I can w8, I can w8!


----------



## Pitboss (Apr 26, 2002)

whipped cream, strawberries and champagne!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 26, 2002)

strawberries, French Vanilla yogourt and BEER!!!     

Sunday I am having a prime rib steak, a T-bone steak, baked potato w/cottage cheese (I like it better than sour cream), cheese, bacon and green onions, artichokes w/BUTTER, steamed carrots w/BUTTER, damn I'm even craving mashed potatoes and gravy right now, and buns to go with it, a huge salad w/lots of dressing, and a tonne of fruit and WATER!!!  AND BEER BEER BEER!!!

That's after I've gone to the Mandarin chinese all you can eat buffet first LMAO>  Hehe.  Then hit Angelo's Italian restaurant and bakery for some fettuccini, maniccotti, pastries and cheese cake.

Maybe I'll hit Jack Astor's too and have their chicken club.  It's the best ever!  Ooh and their artichoke, crab, cream cheese dip is darn good too.  Hell, everything on their menu is good.

OK, I'm done fantasizing.  I think I'll stick to my original Sunday dinner and have a nice BBQ w/ the kids if it's nice out.  And drink beer on my patio and relax!   

Sorry w8.  I had to type out my cravings.  I actually feel better now don't you?  Haha.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_ damn I'm  craving  buns right now



Errrrr.........Pitboss..........You ready to help a lady out?


----------



## Pitboss (Apr 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Errrrr.........Pitboss..........You ready to help a lady out?



Oh don't you know it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Apr 26, 2002)

damn didn't turn out too well... hmmm next time might have to try it without the black dirts..


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 26, 2002)

Ignore thier foolishness w8. Focus young one.....FOCUS! Remember the feeling of winning the last show, it was good, no? Ignore these slackers and don't let thier weakness rub off on you.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Besides, I want the $1000.00! Dammit!






 We leave tomorrow!


----------



## Pitboss (Apr 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Besides, I want the $1000.00! Dammit!



That's Canadian $ right? So that's what maybe $20.00 US? Is it really worth all this agrevation? All this deprevation? Just for a couple of bucks and a trophey??? I say it's time to go to Baskin Robbins and get a 3 scoop sundae!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Oh don't you know it!!!!!!!!!!




   Yee GAWD, I guess that's a good way to keep w8lifter away from the bad food.   Good Luck w8lifter.  Remember, if you don't win, Roger posts a pic WITHOUT the dirts on.


----------



## Pitboss (Apr 26, 2002)

First let me get a W tattooed on each cheek so after she wins I'll do cart wheels and it will read "WOW MOM WOW MOM"  okay somehow that's just not as funny if you are not my mother...  oh well.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 26, 2002)

W8, I'm with MMAFITER, he's gonna need the money for your food

 bill and liposuction  down the road.  And if your ass explodes 

after the contest (I'm not talking gas), then I'll just have to ride it 

back into shape yet again


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> W8, I'm with MMAFITER, he's gonna need the money for your food
> 
> bill and liposuction  down the road.  And if your ass explodes
> ...



Ah, you better mean lip-o-suc-tion baby! *thinking about pigging out after show*

All this talk of food has sent me over the edge and I just pigged out! Actually, I'm joking, gimme your best shot, all of ya's...it just makes me try HARDer!

CLP....you're _not_ going to enjoy all that food the night before like last time are you?!


----------



## craig777 (Apr 26, 2002)

Man you women, alright here are some buns for CLP but she is going to have to share with w8.


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Man you women, alright here are some buns for CLP but she is going to have to share with w8.



Je-sus! You could warn people before you post from your gay porn collection!


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 26, 2002)

LMAO HELL NO!!!.  I've been pretty good.  I did drink a copious amount of white wine last night though, gag.  I hate wine but it was our club anniversary party and that was the beverage being served besides pop.  So I drank and drank and drank and got meself quite happy    I did not touch one piece of chocolate, vanilla, or lemon cake - it was a HUGE mofo of a cake too!  And I stayed away from the 10lb of sliced cheese and assorted crackers, and even the veggies and dip.    It all looked soooo good.  But after tasting the, gag, wine my appetite was gone LOL.

Now let's talk about DEHYDRATION!!! OMG this is killing me today.  I would kill for a pop right now and I hate pop.  Oh the fun. 

So, I have been spring cleaning my house all day.  I just have to finish washing the floors and I'm done til Sunday.  Then I do the basement and go through all the fall and winter clothes etc.

Oh yeah, and the comp. is tomorrow yahoooo!!! I am soooo excited!!!  I want to hit all the supplement booths too and chow down on all the free samples between shows.  I'm not spending one dime on food up there LOL.


----------



## realdeal (Apr 26, 2002)

Good luck w8!!


----------



## elvn (Apr 26, 2002)

w8, you by far have the most willpower and discipline i have ever seen in anyone when it comes to dieting.
eating clean is one thing but what you do goes beyond that!!
it's amazing.
how you low-carb it for so many months is just beyond me
i don't know how i could live without my oatmeal everyday...........
sorry, i know you don't need this right now!!!


----------

